# Andre Ward: Golovkin Is A Little G, Turned Down Fight In 5 Minutes



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Ward is much too kind as golovkin was never a G to begin with, but that's neither here or now.






Looks like Saul will be the first to swipe gennady's head like a Visa.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Golovkin would destroy Lara.
Ward would beat Golovkin.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kovalev should be called GGG not Golovkin


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

Golovkin is a hype job. His team promotes him like hes the shit he turns down fights with lara and ward .


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

tooslick said:


> Golovkin is a hype job. His team promotes him like hes the shit he turns down fights with lara and ward .


avoids black fighters like they're the black plague. kid like a prime manny pacquiao with the silly subservient mannerisms and race based duckery


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl okay so they've both turned the fight down. Maybe you guys can find a boogeyman for him that a fights or will fight at 160. Like Lara :rofl


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

tooslick said:


> JamieC said:
> 
> 
> > :rofl okay so they've both turned the fight down. Maybe you guys can find a boogeyman for him that a fights or will fight at 160. *Like Lara* :rofl
> ...


the dumbest part of the story is his style should be excellent for fighting Erislandy

so jamie how does it feel to see that your only 'hope' isn't about that life


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

So Ward says he turned down an offer about a month ago.... when Golovkin is unifying with Lemieux for the IBF, set to unify with the WBC winner right after, and Andy Lee holding the WBO is also available and wanting to fight him. Ward's an idiot as are you. 

I would also be interested to hear the offer itself, in Oakland no doubt and wonder what generous split Andre gave him, 75/25 or something ridiculous like that?


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

The truth. Cant wait till Ward gets that top spot. They aren't hood winking any more fans. Everyone inc tripe hype fans who have tried their best are in damage limitation mode n have accepted defeated, they know their guy is a hypejob and a ducker. Wards beats the shit out of this hypejob when he finds his balls.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> the dumbest part of the story is his style should be excellent for fighting Erislandy
> 
> so jamie how does it feel to see that your only 'hope' isn't about that life


Wheres the proof he turned Lara down? And what do you mean by hope?

You're so upset there's a new star and he's got a division running scared, why is that?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> So Ward says he turned down an offer about a month ago.... when Golovkin is unifying with Lemieux for the IBF, set to unify with the WBC winner right after, and Andy Lee holding the WBO is also available and wanting to fight him. Ward's an idiot as are you.
> 
> I would also be interested to hear the offer itself, in Oakland no doubt and wonder what generous split Andre gave him, 75/25 or something ridiculous like that?


This is what happens when you're an intellectual deadbeat. Ward clearly states in the video that your cousin was offered 50/50. Unfortunately, my hand shoved your head too far up your azz for you to see or hear.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> avoids black fighters like they're the black plague. kid like a prime manny pacquiao with the silly subservient mannerisms and* race based duckery*


Really? @Bogotazo is this what this place has become?


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> This is what happens when you're an intellectual deadbeat. Ward clearly states in the video that your cousin was offered 50/50. Unfortunately, my hand shoved your head too far up your azz for you to see or hear.


Ya i stopped watching when he said a month ago. Full unification or Andre Ward...?

This is how delusional Ward is :

[QUOTE]

Word on the Curb is that there is teeter tottering w/ Ward regarding [URL=https://twitter.com/hashtag/CottoCanelo?src=hash]#CottoCanelo[/URL]. He may want his own bill or some of the PPV money [URL=https://twitter.com/hashtag/boxing?src=hash]#boxing[/URL]

- Raging Babe (@M_RagingBabe) [URL=https://twitter.com/M_RagingBabe/status/643795646479134721]September 15, 2015[/URL][/QUOTE] 

lol Wants a cut of the PPV money for Cotto/Canelo because everyone knows he's the real draw.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> Really? @Bogotazo is this what this place has become?


look at your dry snitching attempt. You gon offer to lick bogo's feet with your aboriginal bum tainted tongue to get him in your pocket


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

@Vysotsky irrelevant. Ward offered him 50 50 and states so in the video from the original post


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> look at your dry snitching attempt. You gon offer to lick bogo's feet with your aboriginal bum tainted tongue to get him in your pocket


You are Filipino, right? You should know better. Shame on you.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> @*Vysotsky* irrelevant. Ward offered him 50 50 and states so in the video from the original post


That's good at least. Care to explain why he would fight Andre though when full unification in his own division is within his grasp?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

The same posters were quick to right off any statement by the fighter when Golovkin said Ward turned him down for a fight before. Now its the other way round, its concrete evidence.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> *You are Filipino*, right? You should know better. Shame on you.


Projecting your personal fantasy of being filipino that was conceived when manny blew up in '08-'09 onto others. You want a man to make your dreams come true. How feminine of you



Vysotsky said:


> That's good at least. Care to explain why he would fight Andre though when full unification in his own division is within his grasp?


The question for gennady is why turn down a fight that could make him p4p #1 or at the very least significantly increase his rankings if he wins. You care about his legacy and mention the unification of a division but don't want to see him vs the greatest opponent available.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Chatty said:


> The same posters were quick to right off any statement by the fighter when Golovkin said Ward turned him down for a fight before. Now its the other way round, its concrete evidence.


I hope you aren't speaking about me. I recently became a HUGE gennady and andre ward fan


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Well we all know Ward is too risky for a 50/50 fight with GGG, that's already established. Bet the people in that thread bagging on Ward won't take it back and say anything negative about GGG though.


Ward making great points in there too about the double standards.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I hope you aren't speaking about me. I recently became a HUGE gennady and andre ward fan


That's cool, that means your a boxing fan.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

3g has frequently stated he can make 154. Since he's that light he should be able to go back down to 160 and try unifying the division after a Ward fight.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I honestly find it hard to take Ward serious in that interview. Those stupid glasses and wearing his pass round his back make him look like a right retward, he sort of reminds of Victor Ortiz in this one for some reason.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, looks like we won't get this fight for a while if at all. Ward seems ready but GGG isn't going to move up anytime soon, think Ward moves up before he does. Damn shame.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I honestly find it hard to take Ward serious in that interview. Those stupid glasses and wearing his pass round his back make him look like a right retward, he sort of reminds of Victor Ortiz in this one for some reason.


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

He offered GGG 50/50 after the Lemieux fight was signed and sealed? 

He's such a punk, why doesn't he try and make a fight with DeGale in the meantime?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


>


:rofl

ANyway isn't he meant to be fighting Kovalev next anyway. That's a far better fight for everyone and he'll get more props for beating the Krusher.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

wow_junky said:


> He offered GGG 50/50 after the Lemieux fight was signed and sealed?
> 
> He's such a punk, why doesn't he try and make a fight with DeGale in the meantime?


He said in the video they offered him a fight 6-7 months ago before he even knew he had a PPV.....


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> 3g has frequently stated he can make 154. Since he's that light he should be able to go back down to 160 and try unifying the division after a Ward fight.


That makes no sense. If true that would either mean

A) He has to gain _that much more_ weight to try and get Ward's size (who just fought at 172) and then lose it all again. It would make it less viable and more detrimental having to gain and lose that much.

B) Not try to put on any weight and come in significantly undersized.



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> The question for gennady is why turn down a fight that could make him p4p #1 or at the very least significantly increase his rankings if he wins. You care about his legacy and mention the unification of a division but don't want to see him vs the greatest opponent available.


Win or lose against Ward he would be throwing away the WBC title opportunity which he has waited over a year for. Does that seem smart? Especially considering he's been trying to unify since 2010, initially with Sturm. If he stays the course his next two fights and wins he has 3 of the 4 belts.

Ward is the greatest available opponent but he's also not in his division. Likewise Adonis and Sergei are greater opponents than anything Ward has at 168 and most would argue more accomplished than Gennady...the whole thing is one big circle jerk.

A little before the Smith fight IIRC Ward and/or Hunter said they would want a couple tune ups before fighting Golovkin which is reasonable considering his inactivity and along with what Golovkin has in front of him now at 160 i haven't paid attention to the b.s. Ward/GGG talk

Golovkin can unify, Ward can try fighting the likes of Degale, Jack, Zurdu, Chudinov, whoever, etc they can face each other in a bit then Ward can move up to LHW and face the best there. Folks are too damn dramatic.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Damn, looks like we won't get this fight for a while if at all. Ward seems ready but GGG isn't going to move up anytime soon, think Ward moves up before he does. Damn shame.


There isn't much interest from gennady. He even tries to appease Ward by 'promising' to fight him 2017 in that video


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> That makes no sense. If true that would either mean
> 
> A) He has to gain _that much more_ weight to try and get Ward's size (who just fought at 172) and then lose it all again. It would make it less viable and more detrimental having to gain and lose that much.
> 
> ...


Well said sir.

Ward needs to shut up and worry about his next fight. All he's done since he came back has been fight bums and talk about Golovkin.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> There isn't much interest from gennady. He even tries to appease Ward by 'promising' to fight him 2017 in that video


It's insane to see people always complain about wanting the best to fight the best, but in his case they'd rather see him win a title in a fight they're 100% sure he wins instead of fighting the best because it's a great accomplishment for him and he deserves it. I seriously scratch my head when I read that shit.

Same people will go on about fans 'protecting their fighter' then bash Ward and his competition when it's suggested GGG fight him next. Well shit Ward wants GGG, is that not good enough competition for him?


----------



## Conkey (Nov 27, 2013)

At start of interview he says the fight was offered a month ago, then later he says it was 6-7 months ago, he then says he found out about ppv. Sounds like Ward needs to get his timeline right.

he also dodged the question about golovkin saying ward refused a fight.

Makes what he says hard to believe


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Conkey said:


> At start of interview he says the fight was offered a month ago, then later he says it was 6-7 months ago, he then says he found out about ppv. Sounds like Ward needs to get his timeline right.
> 
> he also dodged the question about golovkin saying ward refused a fight.
> 
> Makes what he says hard to believe


He couldn't have offered him a fight more than once? Like 6 months ago before this fight, and again a month ago for his next fight after this?


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

I don't blame GGG

Ward had no fans and is fighting on bounce

Smart business decision


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> It's insane to see people always complain about wanting the best to fight the best, but in his case they'd rather see him win a title in a fight they're 100% sure he wins instead of fighting the best because it's a great accomplishment for him and he deserves it.  I seriously scratch my head when I read that shit.
> 
> Same people will go on about fans 'protecting their fighter' then bash Ward and his competition when it's suggested GGG fight him next. Well shit Ward wants GGG, is that not good enough competition for him?


Take everything you said and replace the words Ward with Kovalev and Golovkin with Ward. See how being a fanboy in either regard gets you no where? Golovkin doesn't want to move up for Ward right now, Ward doesn't want to move up for Kovalev right now, hopefully we see some quality fights at 160/168 during the interm and get those in the future.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Golovkin's team should have never even mentioned Ward in the first place. If he wants to stay at 160 and clean out that mediocre division then more power to him, but his pedophile looking fucktard of a trainer is always running his mouth. Golovkin isn't innocent himself, either. Instead of "maybe, yes" he should have just said he's staying at 160. No shame in that, but there is shame in talking and then failing to back it up.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Take everything you said and replace the words Ward with Kovalev and Golovkin with Ward. See how being a fanboy in either regard gets you no where? Golovkin doesn't want to move up for Ward right now, Ward doesn't want to move up for Kovalev right now, hopefully we see some quality fights at 160/168 during the interm and get those in the future.


Only difference I see is Ward is waiting for a GGG fight that won't be there if he moves up seeing as they're already requesting a catchweight. If GGG moves up to face Ward he can still face Cotto/Canelo/Whoever at 160. He's clearly not against moving up and coming back down as he was going to do it for Froch and Chavez.

But yes I agree, both sides should stop mentioning each other if there's not going to be a fight. Looks like Ward is done with GGG since he refuses a fight, if GGG's team doesn't say anything else about Ward I think the talks will stop from both camps.


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> avoids black fighters like they're the black plague. kid like a prime manny pacquiao with the silly subservient mannerisms and race based duckery


Then his trainer says shit like "lara didnt earn a shot but monroe did". Plus they are comfortable cutting weight to fight floyd. But arent comfortable gaining a couple pounds to fight ward. Golovkin is a hype job who made a career out of knocking out bums who dont stand a chance. and corny as shit with the whole "mexican style" promotion when the dude isnt even mexican


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> The same posters were quick to right off any statement by the fighter when Golovkin said Ward turned him down for a fight before. Now its the other way round, its concrete evidence.


No we fly acknowledged that Ward turned down Golovkin.. when he was rehabbing his shoulder and in court


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tooslick said:


> Then his trainer says shit like "lara didnt earn a shot but monroe did". _*Plus they are comfortable cutting weight to fight floyd. But arent comfortable gaining a couple pounds to fight ward. *_Golovkin is a hype job who made a career out of knocking out bums who dont stand a chance. and corny as shit with the whole "mexican style" promotion when the dude isnt even mexican


Plus they are not comfortable cutting weight to fight golvokin(164 is what ggg offered him). But wards not comfortable gaining a few pounds(172-175) to fight kovalev.

see how easy that was?

by the way, ggg was willing to gain "a couple pounds" to fight ward like you claimed he wasnt.

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/07/loeffler-ggg-would-fight-ward-on-a-50-50-basis-at-164/


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol lil G


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> It's insane to see people always complain about wanting the best to fight the best, but in his case they'd rather see him win a title in a fight they're 100% sure he wins instead of fighting the best because it's a great accomplishment for him and he deserves it. I seriously scratch my head when I read that shit.
> 
> Same people will go on about fans 'protecting their fighter' then bash Ward and his competition when it's suggested GGG fight him next. Well shit Ward wants GGG, is that not good enough competition for him?


Id rather see him fight Kovalev. Its a better fight and more competitive plus its more interesting style wise.

Ward GGG would be a borefest imo. Wards to big and would smother him fairly easily.

Id rather we wait a year and got GGG v Canelo/Cotto and Ward v Kovalev - both fights better than this one that wouldnt be made if this one is.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Id rather see him fight Kovalev. Its a better fight and more competitive plus its more interesting style wise.
> 
> Ward GGG would be a borefest imo. Wards to big and would smother him fairly easily.
> 
> ...


I rather we get Ward vs Golovkin and Kovalev


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I rather we get Ward vs Golovkin and Kovalev


Would kill GGG v Canelo/Cotto which is a better fight than Ward/GGG. Ward/Kovalev is better than both. If GGG wins he can move up after, if Ward wants the fight that much he can move back down for it or he can try and make Stevenson or Beterbiev which the latter again I think is better than the GGG fight.

All opinions though. I personally think Ward and Golovkin match up for an awful fight that will end with both coming out no further forward.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Id rather see him fight Kovalev. Its a better fight and more competitive plus its more interesting style wise.
> 
> Ward GGG would be a borefest imo. Wards to big and would smother him fairly easily.
> 
> ...


I'd rather see both as both are good fights with good fighters.

You believe Ward is that much bigger and better than GGG that it would be that easy of a win?

How would Ward/GGG happening stop the others from being made?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Cormega said:


> *Golovkin's team should have never even mentioned Ward in the first place.* If he wants to stay at 160 and clean out that mediocre division then more power to him, but his pedophile looking fucktard of a trainer is always running his mouth. Golovkin isn't innocent himself, either. Instead of "maybe, yes" he should have just said he's staying at 160. No shame in that, but there is shame in talking and then failing to back it up.


This. If you didn't want to fight him, why bother to put his name in your mouth as if you did? I don't want to hear about how it doesn't make business sense to fight someone as if everyone here is the man's accountant. Even when GGG tried to blast Ward, I read right through his comments and saw that he had no real interest in the fight anywhere in the near future.

It was obvious then, and it's obvious now.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Only difference I see is Ward is waiting for a GGG fight that won't be there if he moves up seeing as they're already requesting a catchweight. If GGG moves up to face Ward he can still face Cotto/Canelo/Whoever at 160. He's clearly not against moving up and coming back down as he was going to do it for Froch and Chavez.
> 
> But yes I agree, both sides should stop mentioning each other if there's not going to be a fight. Looks like Ward is done with GGG since he refuses a fight, if GGG's team doesn't say anything else about Ward I think the talks will stop from both camps.


 Roc and TMT are cool so that fight with Jack could be made yes? What other options does Ward have at 168 that are possible promotionally? Jack (who said he wants to move up soon so good immediate opponent) Chudinov, Ramirez ....Bute, Smith?


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> avoids black fighters like they're the black plague. kid like a prime manny pacquiao with the silly subservient mannerisms and race based duckery


Should be Andre Ward's nickname.

Andre "The Black Plague" Ward

:think


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> You are Filipino, right? You should know better. Shame on you.


Bit weird that he seems to hate non-black fighters stealing the limelight from black fighters...


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

quincy k said:


> Plus they are not comfortable cutting weight to fight golvokin(164 is what ggg offered him). But wards not comfortable gaining a few pounds(172-175) to fight kovalev.
> 
> see how easy that was?
> 
> ...


No they werent. Because they started asking ward for a catchweight knowing he cant make that weight. And ward never said he wont fight kovalev


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> avoids black fighters like they're the black plague. kid like a prime manny pacquiao with the silly subservient mannerisms and race based duckery












My personal favorite:


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

tooslick said:


> No they werent. Because they started asking ward for a catchweight knowing he cant make that weight. And ward never said he wont fight kovalev


He did say he would fight Floyd at 160 though.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tooslick said:


> No they werent. Because they started asking ward for a catchweight knowing he cant make that weight. And ward never said he wont fight kovalev


well if ward cant make a catchweight of 164, completely normal for two champions in different weight classes to meet half way, then too fuken bad for ward.

andre can always try and fight stevenson at 168

http://www.torontosun.com/2013/06/11/andre-ward-says-stevenson-doesnt-deserve-to-fight-him

ooops


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Hopefully we get to see Golovkin vs. Ward after GGG has unified MW (if he manages it). I think it was roughly around the time that Golovkin/Lemieux got signed that the apparent 50/50 164 fight was suggested. Then Cotto/Canelo was made official in early August making the winner of that fight meeting Golovkin (if he beats Lemieux) incredibly likely some time in 2016. So if Ward's team made the offer of 50/50 at 164 (which is "what he wanted") in mid-August ("about a month ago") then that's unfortunate timing given the opportunity Golovkin has now been presented with.

So yeah, the best thing Ward can do is give the email to the press but even then it's clear Golovkin has a specific path laid out for the next 18 months. Until then this act of Ward's of trying to pretend like he's above it all is getting boring. I've heard him say several times "I don't talk about this" followed by him talking about it. In this video it wasn't even a leading question that got him talking about it.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> avoids black fighters like they're the black plague. kid like a prime manny pacquiao with the silly subservient mannerisms and race based duckery


Damn Cleo, It's as though you take pride in displaying your stupidity.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Damn Cleo, It's as though you take pride in displaying your stupidity.


But I have no pride in being your father and neither does your mother. I should have shot you down her throat or given her mercy altogether by splattering you on the wall

You would be dead by now if it had been my responsibility to raise you


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

When you got nothing left to argue, always go to the father/mother bullshit.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> But I have no pride in being your father and neither does your mother. I should have shot you down her throat or given her mercy altogether by splattering you on the wall
> 
> You would be dead by now if it had been my responsibility to raise you


:lol:

Damn Cleo, It's as though you take pride in displaying your stupidity.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Dre looking old in that interview boy..


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

quincy k said:


> well if ward cant make a catchweight of 164, completely normal for two champions in different weight classes to meet half way, then too fuken bad for ward.
> 
> andre can always try and fight stevenson at 168
> 
> ...


NO. Its too bad that GGG and his nuthugging trainer said they fight "anyone from 154 to 168" then start turning down fights and begging everyone for catchweights like the hype jobs they are


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> :lol:
> 
> Damn Cleo, It's as though you take pride in displaying your stupidity.


ah my defective son has been left tongue tied. The condom factory mailed us an apology letter upon your conception


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Kovalev should be called GGG not Golovkin


Kovalev should be called "KKK."


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tooslick said:


> NO. Its too bad that GGG and his nuthugging trainer said they fight "anyone from 154 to 168" then start turning down fights and begging everyone for catchweights like the hype jobs they are


not so different than mayweather jr and mayweather sr saying that floyd would beat ggg at his weight(154 where floyd held the belts) yet going on to fight...andre berto

at least ggg offered up 164 to ward whereas all floyd jr offered up were some interviews about how he would hypothetically beat ggg at 154

wba and wbc 154 champion floyd mayweather


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Kovalev should be called "KKK."


perhaps thats why 172 ward wants nothing to do with 175 kovalev

it has to be something

golovkin first, kovalev second

rofl lmfao the dumfuks that bought that ward shit

almost as dumb as the dumfuks that thought paq "faked his injury."


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Lmfao the new bs card is GGG wants to unify n he's waiting on Canelo.

For a year or so we've seen his fans blow smoke up his backside saying he's the new face of boxing, Wards ducking even though he had promotional problems, we want everyone from 154 to 168, the hardest hitting mofo in boxing has everyone shook, weve watched him knock out trash after trashcan n had to constantly hear how great he is. Even dumb shit like he's the son Chavez snr should have had despite him ducking the shit out of Ward. On top of this they've literally shoved this hypejob down ppls throats. Fuckin ppv when his best win is Murray FFS.

I hope Ward parks his ass at 168. Itll prolli never happens but ill love to see Ward beat this guy n give him n his fans that long dick style. Just watching GGGs hypetrain get smashed second by second will give me immense pleasure. It'll be a reminder for all these triple hype fans to wait before hyping the next euro bum.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

AzarZ said:


> Lmfao the new bs card is GGG wants to unify n he's waiting on Canelo.
> 
> For a year or so we've seen his fans blow smoke up his backside saying he's the new face of boxing, Wards ducking even though he had promotional problems, we want everyone from 154 to 168, the hardest hitting mofo in boxing has everyone shook, weve watched him knock out trash after trashcan n had to constantly hear how great he is. Even dumb shit like he's the son Chavez snr should have had despite him ducking the shit out of Ward. On top of this they've literally shoved this hypejob down ppls throats. Fuckin ppv when his best win is Murray FFS.
> 
> I hope Ward parks his ass at 168. Itll prolli never happens but ill love to see Ward beat this guy n give him n his fans that long dick style. Just watching GGGs hypetrain get smashed second by second will give me immense pleasure. It'll be a reminder for all these triple hype fans to wait before hyping the next euro bum.


Solid post. :good


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

So Andre "what have you done for me lately" Ward sez Golovkin turned down a fight offer last month, and everybody goes off on Golovkin.


Uhhh.... where's the PROOF? And even if it happened, how do you know it wasn't one of those "offer ridiculously low money, so he's guaranteed to turn it down but we can still look good" deals? 

I'll let you know when I start believing anything that comes out of Ward's mouth. (Except his front teeth, if & when he ever actually DOES fight Golovkin.)


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Ward keeps calling out a fighter who clearly has his hands full at the moment. I mean you can call a fighter out all you want but if you know they aren't going to accept it is bordering on cowardice.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

But you know, I must admit that even though Ward hasn't had a serious fight since dinosaurs roamed the Earth, the way that he dismantled Paul "The Godzilla of Liverpool" Smith was indeed impressive ! Golovkin must be shaking in his metro-sexual boots.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> So Andre "what have you done for me lately" Ward sez Golovkin turned down a fight offer last month, and everybody goes off on Golovkin.
> 
> Uhhh.... where's the PROOF? And even if it happened, how do you know it wasn't one of those "offer ridiculously low money, so he's guaranteed to turn it down but we can still look good" deals?
> 
> I'll let you know when I start believing anything that comes out of Ward's mouth. (Except his front teeth, if & when he ever actually DOES fight Golovkin.)


Ward said they sent an offer 6-7 months ago before he even knew of this PPV. Also says he offered 50/50.



thehook13 said:


> Ward keeps calling out a fighter who clearly has his hands full at the moment. I mean you can call a fighter out all you want but if you know they aren't going to accept it is bordering on cowardice.


^^


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Ward said they sent an offer 6-7 months ago before he even knew of this PPV. Also says he offered 50/50.
> 
> ^^


"Ward said...." - There you go. :rolleyes


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> "Ward said...." - There you go. :rolleyes


You said something about what type of offer it was, I let you know what he said the offer was. Your choice not to believe it, but no need to question what the deal was when he plainly said it.. :conf


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

^ You're right, Ward would NEVER lie about such a thing!

Also, 99% of fights are legit. That "corruption" thing has been blown waaay out of proportion. I know, because someone said this recently on YouTube.

Also, Pac was never on PEDs. Just ask Freddy Roach.

Oh, and Al Haymon is actually trying to make the most competitive fights he can! It's not his fault that so many opponents are saying no to his offers. He really cares about the die-hard fans ! I know this because he said so !


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't have a problem with GGG turning Ward down. He has potential big payday coming up in Canelo vs Cotto. And he will be one step closer to unify. He is allowed to take care of his buisness before he takes on a challenge like Ward. Ward is right though in the aspect of GGGs team have been running there mouths trying to manipulate the public. If they kept it real and stated they are only Interested in unifying middleweight unless they get am offer they can't refuse. Then there would be no issues.

Also if he isn't ready for challenges like Ward that is fine and acceptable but then keep him in his proper ranking as a very good middleweight until he proves to be more or less.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Concrete said:


> I don't have a problem with GGG turning Ward down. He has potential big payday coming up in Canelo vs Cotto. And he will be one step closer to unify. He is allowed to take care of his buisness before he takes on a challenge like Ward. Ward is right though in the aspect of _*GGGs team have been running there mouths trying to manipulate the public.*_ If they kept it real and stated they are only Interested in unifying middleweight unless they get am offer they can't refuse. Then there would be no issues.
> 
> Also if he isn't ready for challenges like Ward that is fine and acceptable but then keep him in his proper ranking as a very good middleweight until he proves to be more or less.







the only people that are making a big deal about ward/golovkin are andre ward and andre ward fans who need some sort of distraction on why 172 ward is not trying to make a fight with 175 kovalev

golovkin called out 154 floyd and 154 mayweather did not want it, electing to fight andre berto. instead of pathetically stalking floyd gennady moved on

pathetic 172 ward should do the same or accept the fight at 164 after 160 ggg fights lemuiex


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> the only people that are making a big deal about ward/golovkin are andre ward and andre ward fans who need some sort of distraction on why 172 ward is not trying to make a fight with 175 kovalev
> 
> golovkin called out 154 floyd and 154 mayweather did not want it, electing to fight andre berto. instead of pathetically stalking floyd gennady moved on


The difference is GGG was willing to fight both Froch and JCC Jr at the full 168 pounds, but for Ward he needs a CW. Now whose the pathetic little bitchboy?

That's right. "Good boy" Golovkin is the little bitch boy.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> the only people that are making a big deal about ward/golovkin are andre ward and andre ward fans who need some sort of distraction on why 172 ward is not trying to make a fight with 175 kovalev
> 
> golovkin called out 154 floyd and 154 mayweather did not want it, electing to fight andre berto. instead of pathetically stalking floyd gennady moved on
> 
> pathetic 172 ward should do the same or accept the fight at 164 after 160 ggg fights lemuiex


I don't see it as a big deal. GGGs team ran there mouths. Ward put up an offer and checked them. They turned it down. As long as they make it clear that they are more interested in the middle weight division and going after a big ppv vs Canelo or Cotto then its all good. If they decide to try and claim in any way Ward is ducking them then they will continue to get checked on it.

I'm surprised by your stance on this though as you have always claimed to be a supporter of the best fighting the best. I think Ward wins pretty soundly so I'm not serious invested in the fight other then the pure entertainment value it could have. I don't mind GGG staying away from Ward, I will just rate him accordingly. I would love for Ward to face Kov sometime next yr. Big fan of both may the best man win.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Concrete said:


> I don't see it as a big deal. GGGs team ran there mouths. Ward put up an offer and checked them. They turned it down. As long as they make it clear that they are more interested in the middle weight division and going after a big ppv vs Canelo or Cotto then its all good. If they decide to try and claim in any way Ward is ducking them then they will continue to get checked on it.
> 
> I'm surprised by your stance on this though as you have always claimed to be a supporter of the best fighting the best. I think Ward wins pretty soundly so I'm not serious invested in the fight other then the pure entertainment value it could have. I don't mind GGG staying away from Ward, I will just rate him accordingly. I would love for Ward to face Kov sometime next yr. Big fan of both may the best man win.


That's the difference here. Boxing fans and fans of Ward want to see Golovkin fight Ward AND Ward fight Kovalev. Golovtards just want their coddled hero to keep on fighting overmatched opponents to keep the hype train on the tracks, and they'll come up with countless excuses for him. It's pretty gay.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Ward is coming off so pathetic here. Trashing another mans name and reputation like this because he has fuck all options for himself.

This is how one eyed Wards fans are, a potential middleweight great is close to Unifying his division while creating a number of exciting match ups for the sport. They would rather he just throw all that away and fight Ward who is a step up in weight and brings nothing to the table other than his ranking. It makes no business sense at all but they disregard all that and just trash a mans reputation and call him a coward. Ward needs to pursue other options and come back to this in 12 monthes time, the fight won't be happening. Hell the fans don't even want it.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Ward is coming off so pathetic here. Trashing another mans name and reputation like this because he has fuck all options for himself.
> 
> This is how one eyed Wards fans are, a potential middleweight great is close to Unifying his division while creating a number of exciting match ups for the sport. They would rather he just throw all that away and fight Ward who is a step up in weight and brings nothing to the table other than his ranking. It makes no business sense at all but they disregard all that and just trash a mans reputation and call him a coward. Ward needs to pursue other options and come back to this in 12 monthes time, the fight won't be happening. Hell the fans don't even want it.


This post looks like you literally took it from a trashcan filled with shit.

GGG to UNIFY...the GLORIOUS super COMPETITIVE MW division!?!??!?! Say it isn't so!!!!!!! There's nothing at MW. Nada. Zilch. Zero. Miguel Cotto, a very washed up fighter who is small at Jr. MW is doing as much damage against MW's as the beloved GGG is.

Meanwhile Ward has already UNIFIED the 168 lb division. He was away on vacation on no real threats emerged. He's in a pickle because, apparently, he doesn't want to move up just yet and doesn't have the best opponents available. He can either drain himself to fight GGG - who doesn't want the fight (is scared let's be honest) - or he can move up to face a few LHW before fighting Kovalev.

Ward as accomplished enough in the sport to be given credit and benefit of the doubt. GGG is hot lately, sure, but he hasn't really accomplished anything. No Froch type wins on GGG's scalp.

Even if GGG gets Canelo or Cotto...those are SMALLER guys. Need I pull up the Cotto/GGG pic? Fuck it I'll just pull it up










GGG is being heralded as a hero for wanting to fight taxi drivers at 160 and then pick on much smaller men who are old as shit and over their prime in Cotto. Canelo will eventually grow into a similar frame as GGG, but he's not there yet. GGG is not some hero. He's a fad just like Lucian Bute. GGG will probably call Floyd out again, call out Cotto, and call out Canelo. Then he'll call out JCC Jr and Froch at 168, but won't fight X, Y, or Z at 168. That's how you know GGG and his fans are bitch made


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

bjl12 said:


> This post looks like you literally took it from a trashcan filled with shit.
> 
> GGG to UNIFY...the GLORIOUS super COMPETITIVE MW division!?!??!?! Say it isn't so!!!!!!! There's nothing at MW. Nada. Zilch. Zero. Miguel Cotto, a very washed up fighter who is small at Jr. MW is doing as much damage against MW's as the beloved GGG is.
> 
> ...


Fucking ether. :good


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> This post looks like you literally took it from a trashcan filled with shit.
> 
> GGG to UNIFY...the GLORIOUS super COMPETITIVE MW division!?!??!?! Say it isn't so!!!!!!! There's nothing at MW. Nada. Zilch. Zero. Miguel Cotto, a very washed up fighter who is small at Jr. MW is doing as much damage against MW's as the beloved GGG is.
> 
> ...


There is so much shit there I don't know where to start. Internet troll nonsense , Ward must have inherited all Mayweathers retarded trolls.

I'll keep it short and sweet. Ward doesn't bring enough to the table yet and he can't take no for an answer. It's like that slut that is going crazy because you won't screw her, fuck off and spot being a pest.

Unifying the whole middleweight division with a superfight against Cotto/Canelo winner is what boxing wants anyway. Big money, elevates into superstar status. Cotto is not faded either you moron, preparing for fight of the year. No one really wants Ward vs Golovkin compared to that so piss of and come back knocking when it means something.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> This post looks like you literally took it from a trashcan filled with shit.
> 
> GGG to UNIFY...the GLORIOUS super COMPETITIVE MW division!?!??!?! Say it isn't so!!!!!!! There's nothing at MW. Nada. Zilch. Zero. Miguel Cotto, a very washed up fighter who is small at Jr. MW is doing as much damage against MW's as the beloved GGG is.
> 
> ...


Your post IS the trashcan full of shit. You give full credit to Ward for unifying 168 but Golovkin gets 0 credit for trying to do the same at his own weight.

So would you be happier if GGG unified 160, retired, came back fighting bums and calling out guys from a weight below that haven't done much yet? That's what Ward is doing.

So what if Abel said they would fight anyone from 154-168 back on an interview that was done in 2012. That's what you do when you're trying to make a name for yourself. At this point in time Golovkin IS a name, his path to unifying the division is clearer than ever and his drawing power is growing fight by fight. He is set to unify 160 and to make bank along the way. Andre Ward is set to fight fucken Marco Periban, it's only on PPV because Cotto is with the same Camel faced freak of a promoter. If he wasn't with Camel his ass would be fighting Periban on BET, right after Fresh Prince fucken re-runs. It obvious that Andre needs Golovkin bad, not the other way around.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Your post IS the trashcan full of shit. You give full credit to Ward for unifying 168 but Golovkin gets 0 credit for trying to do the same at his own weight.
> 
> So would you be happier if GGG unified 160, retired, came back fighting bums and calling out guys from a weight below that haven't done much yet? That's what Ward is doing.
> 
> So what if Abel said they would fight anyone from 154-168 back on an interview that was done in 2012. That's what you do when you're trying to make a name for yourself. At this point in time Golovkin IS a name, his path to unifying the division is clearer than ever and his drawing power is growing fight by fight. He is set to unify 160 and to make bank along the way. Andre Ward is set to fight fucken Marco Periban, it's only on PPV because Cotto is with the same Camel faced freak of a promoter. If he wasn't with Camel his ass would be fighting Periban on BET, right after Fresh Prince fucken re-runs. It obvious that Andre needs Golovkin bad, not the other way around.


Didn't GGGs team accuse Ward of ducking him stating that they offered him the fight during an HBO meeting and he turned it down.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> This post looks like you literally took it from a trashcan filled with shit.
> 
> GGG to UNIFY...the GLORIOUS super COMPETITIVE MW division!?!??!?! Say it isn't so!!!!!!! There's nothing at MW. Nada. Zilch. Zero. Miguel Cotto, a very washed up fighter who is small at Jr. MW is doing as much damage against MW's as the beloved GGG is.
> 
> ...


'S cute if you believe that.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Damn Ward cant stop talking about GGG.
He should buy the merchandise if he is such a fan of GGG.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I've came to accept that Ward simply doesn't like boxing anymore. It sucks, but it happens.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Theres some hypocritical nonsense in this thread. 

Firstly saying GGG was happy to fight Froch and Chavez at 167 but not Ward and instead a CW of 164 is no different from Ward saying he would fight Floyd at 160 but not Golovkin. I understand both reasoning's and they are both saying that shit for the exact same reason.

Also read Golovkin can just move back down to MW after but when people say Ward can just move back down to 167 after Kovalev at 175 then it doesn't make sense. Same thing again.

Ward calling out a guy that never fought at his weight is somehow cool cause his trainer said he could fight there but then Kovalev calling out Ward who has fought at his weight gets brushed under the carpet.

The simple fact is unless a promoter and network is wiling to lose money then no one is going to pay both these guys what they would want for this fight at current. Ward can barely draw in his hometown and Golovkin is foreign with him only just starting to become a major draw. Both of them have the charisma of a loaf of bread and both are trying to play the media darling. Golovkin is focused on 160 and Ward has no idea where he wants to fight.

This fight aint happening for a couple of years so Ward should either accept that or he should offer to go down to GGGs weight and force the issue.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Damn, looks like we won't get this fight for a while if at all. Ward seems ready but GGG isn't going to move up anytime soon, think Ward moves up before he does. Damn shame.


I'd rather see Golovkin seal supremacy in his own division before moving up to be honest. Ward done the same years ago yet here we are years on from the super6 and he's still targeting a middleweight. The hypocrisy displayed by a select vocal few is quite amusing.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Ward is posturing whilst delaying a move up, pretty fucking boring now.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Ward is ducking...GGG is a hype job, man these threads


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Ward must have inherited all Mayweathers retarded trolls.


This is the truest and most insightful thing I have read in a while.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

If Golovkin is Lil G what should we call his cowardly fans?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> If Golovkin is Lil G what should we call his cowardly fans?


I'm going with super gays.

Shit I say has a habit of catching wind: G, alpha, etc. You see guys try to emulate me but look foolish using words they don't understand


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Theres some hypocritical nonsense in this thread.
> 
> Firstly saying GGG was happy to fight Froch and Chavez at 167 but not Ward and instead a CW of 164 is no different from Ward saying he would fight Floyd at 160 but not Golovkin. I understand both reasoning's and they are both saying that shit for the exact same reason.
> 
> ...


Mayweather would lose something moving up to 160, while Ward would lose something moving down to 160. GGG loses nothing at 160 and probably loses nothing at 164 which is why its not the same. Mayweather vs Ward was only trash talk after comments made about Ward supporting Ghost in the Mayweather fight. Was never a serious proposal though Ward would have tried to drain himself for that type of pay day.

Ward trying to get GGG fight before he possibly moves up is the same as GGG trying to get the Canelo-Cotto fight before he possibly moves up. They want the big names bigger paydays before moving up. Ward though has accomplished waaay more then GGG and deserves his paydays more then GGG does based off the level of comp he beat to get to the level he is at. At the same time GGG isn't ready for a Ward so its better for him to take on a Canelo or Cotto first which are proper step ups.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> I'd rather see Golovkin seal supremacy in his own division before moving up to be honest. Ward done the same years ago yet here we are years on from the super6 and he's still targeting a middleweight. The hypocrisy displayed by a select vocal few is quite amusing.


The level of comp Ward beat to claim supremacy is far greater then the level of comp GGG will beat to claim supremacy. So if he wants to target a middleweight who accused him of ducking him and is considered one of the most feared men in boxing its cool. I plan on him moving up to fight Kov though eventually. If he doesn't want to move up to fight Kov at all then I would agree that its not a good look.

And given Ward's accomplishments and resume there is no reason to believe he is delaying moving up other then to try and catch a pay day first.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Concrete said:


> Mayweather would lose something moving up to 160, while Ward would lose something moving down to 160. GGG loses nothing at 160 and probably loses nothing at 164 which is why its not the same. Mayweather vs Ward was only trash talk after comments made about Ward supporting Ghost in the Mayweather fight. Was never a serious proposal though Ward would have tried to drain himself for that type of pay day.
> 
> Ward trying to get GGG fight before he possibly moves up is the same as GGG trying to get the Canelo-Cotto fight before he possibly moves up. They want the big names bigger paydays before moving up. Ward though has accomplished waaay more then GGG and deserves his paydays more then GGG does based off the level of comp he beat to get to the level he is at. At the same time GGG isn't ready for a Ward so its better for him to take on a Canelo or Cotto first which are proper step ups.


Thats my point. It was trash talk when Sanchez said they could beat anyone up to 175 - same shit.

At least GGG offered to fight Floyd in Floyds division and is waiting on two guys to fight in his own division where as Ward is desperately trying to get a guy who isnt.

Ward may have accomplished more but Golovkin is a better ticket seller, none of that matters though as they aint fighting. Ward should move on. 


Concrete said:


> Mayweather would lose something moving up to 160, while Ward would lose something moving down to 160. GGG loses nothing at 160 and probably loses nothing at 164 which is why its not the same. Mayweather vs Ward was only trash talk after comments made about Ward supporting Ghost in the Mayweather fight. Was never a serious proposal though Ward would have tried to drain himself for that type of pay day.
> 
> Ward trying to get GGG fight before he possibly moves up is the same as GGG trying to get the Canelo-Cotto fight before he possibly moves up. They want the big names bigger paydays before moving up. Ward though has accomplished waaay more then GGG and deserves his paydays more then GGG does based off the level of comp he beat to get to the level he is at. At the same time GGG isn't ready for a Ward so its better for him to take on a Canelo or Cotto first which are proper step ups.


Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> There is so much shit there I don't know where to start. Internet troll nonsense , Ward must have inherited all Mayweathers retarded trolls.


The strange thing about Mayweather's fans is that they seem to have convinced themselves that Floyd's success is somehow their success, which is probably the reason why they support him, coz God knows it can't be because of the small drama show, his fights are. atsch


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Thats my point. It was trash talk when Sanchez said they could beat anyone up to 175 - same shit.
> 
> At least GGG offered to fight Floyd in Floyds division and is waiting on two guys to fight in his own division where as Ward is desperately trying to get a guy who isnt.
> 
> ...


What changed it from being pure trash talk though is when they stated they offered Ward a fight at he HBO meeting and that Ward turned it down and was ducking them. This insinuates that they were really interested in the fight. Now that Ward is healed and cleaned up his legal issues he gave them an offer. They now turned it down and aren't interested at this time. I don't blame Ward for trying to pursue after they claimed that they offered him a fight and he was ducking. We will see what his next move is now that its settled they won't fight.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Concrete said:


> I don't see it as a big deal. GGGs team ran there mouths. Ward put up an offer and checked them. They turned it down. As long as they make it clear that they are more interested in the middle weight division and going after a big ppv vs Canelo or Cotto then its all good. If they decide to try and claim in any way Ward is ducking them then they will continue to get checked on it.
> 
> I'm surprised by your stance on this though as you have always claimed to be a supporter of _*the best fighting the best.*_ I think Ward wins pretty soundly so I'm not serious invested in the fight other then the pure entertainment value it could have. I don't mind GGG staying away from Ward, I will just rate him accordingly. I would love for Ward to face Kov sometime next yr. Big fan of both may the best man win.


as a rational person you would never see me starting threads or criticizing floyd mayweather, even though he is the 154 champ, for not accepting a fight with ggg at 154 because i believe a 100 percent ggg not affected by the cut would simply walk through the 38-year-old mayweather and beat that ass...and mayweather knows this as well and thats why he did not accept the challenge. hes a 147 and not wanting to meet a 160 at a catchweight of 154 is nothing to be criticized about

just the same as you wont see me criticizing 172 ward for not challenging 175 kovalev because there is a good chance that sergey would finish and ruin the 168 champ andre

and just the same that you will see me criticizing lomachenko for stalking rigo calling up a guy from a lower weight class.

and also just the same as the only people on this forum criticizing ggg for not stepping up(and coincidentally most of these same retards do not criticize rigo for not stepping up to loma) are the same dumfuk idiots that accused paq of taking steriods while rational non-dumfuk people like myself never once accused floyd of taking peds when he was caught taking an iv and even defended him

the same dumfuk morons on this forum continue to be the same dumfuk morons


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Concrete said:


> What changed it from being pure trash talk though is when they stated they offered Ward a fight at he HBO meeting and that Ward turned it down and was ducking them. This insinuates that they were really interested in the fight. Now that Ward is healed and cleaned up his legal issues he gave them an offer. They now turned it down and aren't interested at this time. I don't blame Ward for trying to pursue after they claimed that they offered him a fight and he was ducking. We will see what his next move is now that its settled they won't fight.


Ward was calling him out for about a year before then. They didnt claim they offered the fight either, they said HBO asked them to fight.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> The difference is GGG was willing to fight both Froch and JCC Jr at the full 168 pounds, but for Ward he needs a CW. Now whose the pathetic little bitchboy?
> 
> That's right. "Good boy" Golovkin is the little bitch boy.


so ward will fight mayweather at 160...

http://www.boxingscene.com/andre-ward-mayweather-ill-go-160-fight-you--63365

but not golovkin at 164?

http://thaboxingvoice.com/ward-rejects-164-lb-catch-weight-for-golovkin-fight/48092?var=no

and speaking about bitches, why didnt ward fight stevenson...at 168?

http://www.torontosun.com/2013/06/11/andre-ward-says-stevenson-doesnt-deserve-to-fight-him


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I'm going with super gays.
> 
> Shit I say has a habit of catching wind: G, alpha, etc. You see guys try to emulate me but look foolish using words they don't understand


Super gays lol. Done.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Theres some hypocritical nonsense in this thread.
> 
> Firstly saying GGG was happy to fight Froch and Chavez at 167 but not Ward and instead a CW of 164 is no different from Ward saying he would fight Floyd at 160 but not Golovkin. I understand both reasoning's and they are both saying that shit for the exact same reason.
> 
> ...


kovalev would never call out ward because its a complete dick move for a champion to call out a guy from a lower weight class without going down to the weight(like ggg proposed with floyd) or meeting at a catch weight.

ward does not have to go to 160. he can go to 164, what ggg offered him


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Ward was calling him out for about a year before then. They didnt claim they offered the fight either, they said HBO asked them to fight.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Yea your right. HBO asked each of them if they wanted to fight. GGGs team did say yes though, Ward said no for his reasons. Then they tried to shame Ward by saying he turned down the opportunity to fight GGG later on.

I don't blame either for there decisions truthfully. I'm more so saying its logical for Ward to try and get a GGG fight then bashing GGG.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> kovalev would never call out ward because its a complete dick move for a champion to call out a guy from a lower weight class without going down to the weight(like ggg proposed with floyd) or meeting at a catch weight.
> 
> ward does not have to go to 160. he can go to 164, what ggg offered him


Is the 164 CW really a sticking point for Ward?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Concrete said:


> Is the 164 CW really a sticking point for Ward?


i cant speak for andre ward but if he doesnt fell that he can be close to 100 percent at 164 then he shouldnt make the fight

he claims to walk around at 180 but that might be at seven or eight percent body fat and he might not have the type of body that can lose 15 to 20 pounds of water and rehdrate safely 24 hours later and still be 100 percent.

the top guys in the ufc routinely lose 20+ pounds between the weigh-in and fight night and then there are a few guys like frankie edgar and machida that fought pretty much their entire career close to weight in all likelihood because their body cant make the cut


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Concrete said:


> Mayweather would lose something moving up to 160, while Ward would lose something moving down to 160. GGG loses nothing at 160 and probably loses nothing at 164 which is why its not the same. Mayweather vs Ward was only trash talk after comments made about Ward supporting Ghost in the Mayweather fight. Was never a serious proposal though Ward would have tried to drain himself for that type of pay day.
> 
> Ward trying to get GGG fight before he possibly moves up is the same as GGG trying to get the Canelo-Cotto fight before he possibly moves up. They want the big names bigger paydays before moving up. Ward though has accomplished waaay more then GGG and deserves his paydays more then GGG does based off the level of comp he beat to get to the level he is at. At the same time GGG isn't ready for a Ward so its better for him to take on a Canelo or Cotto first which are proper step ups.


Sorry mate but there's far too many "probably" and "if" in that statement for it to be remotely considered as fact.
And I like both guys but Ward more,so no one wants to see him in good fights more than me.
But as for deserving paydays,well that doesn't always come down to who's achieved what.Rather it comes down to who sells more tickets and PPVs,and sadly,Ward being ignored by the vast majority of Americans means he doesn't have the bargaining power that his talent (and his own ego by the last couple years' events) deserves.

I wish these two would just get on with their own shit,because this subject brings out the worst in a lot of people on here.And if Ward has definitely agreed to a CW,it doesn't mean neither guy will be affected negatively,because many Canelo fans feel 2lbs hurt him.
And the notion of expecting either man to go to the other's weight at this point for one fight is frankly,ridiculous.
Ward has to think about moving up and Golovkin needs to improve his opposition at 160,so I wish this one would just get dropped for now.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ward never agreed to 164, what golovkin offered, so that is a non-issue

there is no way that ggg would offer 164, only for ward to agree to it, and then decline the fight entirely when not having a fight(s) lined up(lemuiex; winner of cotto/canelo)

that would be as dumfuk as ward saying golovkin first kovalev second, only to have the ggg fight fall through and then go on to fight periban on the undercard of cotto/canelo and ask for a percentage of the ppv profits

or floyd to ask for a 14 day cutoff, and paq agree to it, and then floyd to ask for same day and then go on vacation


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Theres some hypocritical nonsense in this thread.
> 
> Firstly saying GGG was happy to fight Froch and Chavez at 167 but not Ward and instead a CW of 164 is no different from Ward saying he would fight Floyd at 160 but not Golovkin. I understand both reasoning's and they are both saying that shit for the exact same reason.
> 
> ...


I'm a fan of Ward mate but I fucking hate these threads.
GGG needs to improve his opposition whilst Ward can fight one guy who was well over matched and another who would be lucky to get a sparring gig at that gym.
As far as I knew Ward was ready to move up and GGG was trying hard to get the bigger fights at 160.
Whatever happened to that?


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Sorry mate but there's far too many "probably" and "if" in that statement for it to be remotely considered as fact.
> And I like both guys but Ward more,so no one wants to see him in good fights more than me.
> But as for deserving paydays,well that doesn't always come down to who's achieved what.Rather it comes down to who sells more tickets and PPVs,and sadly,Ward being ignored by the vast majority of Americans means he doesn't have the bargaining power that his talent (and his own ego by the last couple years' events) deserves.
> 
> ...


I know how the buisness goes. I was talking from fan perspective. Ward has every right to try and target a payday like GGG. You can't be happy with GGG looking to get his payday while facing average comp. Then at the same time bash Ward for looking for a payday when he faced the level of comp that he has faced already.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Concrete said:


> I know how the buisness goes. I was talking from fan perspective. Ward has every right to try and target a payday like GGG. You can't be happy with GGG looking to get his payday while facing average comp. Then at the same time bash Ward for looking for a payday when he faced the level of comp that he has faced already.


No,not at all.Golovkin has to start fighting big names and it's going to be tough to clear that division while Cotto is in the mix because he'll go nowhere near him.
I just think Ward should concentrate on 175 where he would be allowed another fight to grow into the weight.
A tune up for Ward IMO is a Bute or a Steiglitz because that is two levels below someone as good as Andre.Fighting Smith was disgraceful and a sad blot on his resume.
I am confident Ward could out point Kovalev,so it's time to shit or get off the pot because fighting the Monroes and Smiths of this world is not good enough for either.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> No,not at all.Golovkin has to start fighting big names and it's going to be tough to clear that division while Cotto is in the mix because he'll go nowhere near him.
> I just think Ward should concentrate on 175 where he would be allowed another fight to grow into the weight.
> A tune up for Ward IMO is a Bute or a Steiglitz because that is two levels below someone as good as Andre.Fighting Smith was disgraceful and a sad blot on his resume.
> I am confident Ward could out point Kovalev,so it's time to shit or get off the pot because fighting the Monroes and Smiths of this world is not good enough for either.


I only give Ward a pass on that currently as he was putting his health and promotional issues behind him. I expect him to be back on track going forward.

Cotto will probably be forced to fight GGG if he were to defeat Canelo. There seems to be a lot of support behind GGG unifying.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> The strange thing about Mayweather's fans is that they seem to have convinced themselves that Floyd's success is somehow their success, which is probably the reason why they support him, coz God knows it can't be because of the small drama show, his fights are. atsch


Mayweathers fans are definitely strange in the way they seem to live through Floyd's success. The way they behave is not unlike how a cult operates. It is a detriment to the sport


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Mayweathers fans are definitely strange in the way they seem to live through Floyd's success. The way they behave is not unlike how a cult operates. It is a detriment to the sport


There's an incredible sense of arrogance with these guys, as if worshipping a highly skilled undefeated fighter makes them better than other fans. It's unbelievable how defensive, angry, and childish they get.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mal said:


> There's an incredible sense of arrogance with these guys, as if worshipping a highly skilled undefeated fighter makes them better than other fans. *It's unbelievable how defensive, angry, and childish they get.*


Then again, it's unbelievable how defensive, angry, and childish Floyd can get. So .....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

If it hasn't already been stated, I'd like to see GGG vs Canelo, Ward vs Jack or DeGale and then Ward vs GGG. After that, Ward vs Kovalev would be perfect. 

I know there are some guys who would love for GGG vs Ward to never happen though.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> If it hasn't already been stated, I'd like to see GGG vs Canelo, Ward vs Jack or DeGale and then Ward vs GGG. After that, Ward vs Kovalev would be perfect.
> 
> I know there are some guys who would love for GGG vs Ward to never happen though.


Like who bball? Not that it matters, since that's all based on your own often negative interpretation of a post.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Then again, it's unbelievable how defensive, angry, and childish Floyd can get. So .....


His daughter was annoying as heck during the fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Like who bball? Not that it matters, since that's all based on your own often negative interpretation of a post.


I have specicifally had posters tell me that they don't want to see Ward fight GGG because they think Ward would just dominate or school GGG. More than one poster.


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

GGG fanboys can bitch all they want. But the truth is they demanded a catweights and a 50/50 split to fight ward . Ward agreed to the fight and they turned down and has emails to prove it. Ward doesnt bullshit he tells the truth. Any non fanboy can see GGG and his team are ducking.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tooslick said:


> GGG fanboys can bitch all they want. But the truth is they demanded a catweights and a 50/50 split to fight ward . Ward agreed to the fight and they turned down and has emails to prove it. Ward doesnt bullshit he tells the truth. Any non fanboy can see GGG and his team are ducking.


I don't even mind GGG ducking Ward atm really, but I do require that they stfu and admit to it. Just a few months ago, they tried tricking people into thinking they wanted to fight Ward.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

The defense of GGG is fuckin hilarious coming from the same people who bash other fighters for doing the same. Nobody can choose a fight for money but GGG, best should fight the best unless it's GGG trying to unify in a fight we all think he'll win, and GGG can force one fighter into a catch weight but not others in the weight class and nobody bats an eye. You can't make this shit up! :lol:


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

This is off topic (although I think perhaps this thread would benefit from an off topic post) Do we know the latest on Ward's next fight yet? I hope he's on the Cotto/Canelo undercard. If RocNAtion are part of an absolutely great and lucrative card then hopefully they might be able to sign other good fighters and snowball from there. iirc there had been talks between Rigo and RN at some point and seeing as Rigo is possibly a free agent (if Caribe and Hyde can agree on something amicable) then maybe Rigo could end up with them? Where do people see RN in a year's time. If Cotto wins then it could be really healthy for RN but my understanding is that there is beef between Jay Z and Haymon so is this another cold war in the making? And, if it is, are we against RN signing other fighters?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I have specicifally had posters tell me that they don't want to see Ward fight GGG because they think Ward would just dominate or school GGG. More than one poster.


Who? And what was the reason? If you don't want to answer, that's fine. No need to beat a dead horse I guess.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tooslick said:


> GGG fanboys can bitch all they want. But the truth is they demanded a catweights and a 50/50 split to fight ward . Ward agreed to the fight and they turned down and has emails to prove it. Ward doesnt bullshit he tells the truth. Any non fanboy can see GGG and his team are ducking.


Did ward agree to a CW?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> The defense of GGG is fuckin hilarious coming from the same people who bash other fighters for doing the same. Nobody can choose a fight for money but GGG, best should fight the best unless it's GGG trying to unify in a fight we all think he'll win, and GGG can force one fighter into a catch weight but not others in the weight class and nobody bats an eye. You can't make this shit up! :lol:


Give me a break. None of this is true. You're just tossing all kinds of shit together as if they are all connected.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tooslick said:


> GGG fanboys can bitch all they want. But the truth is they demanded a catweights and a 50/50 split to fight ward . Ward agreed to the fight and they turned down and has emails to prove it. Ward doesnt bullshit he tells the truth. Any non fanboy can see GGG and his team are ducking.


when did ward agree to the 164 catch weight?

all i see is that he agreed to 50/50

did you actually watch the video? where ward says 50/50 but no mention of 164, gggs offer?

http://thaboxingvoice.com/ward-rejects-164-lb-catch-weight-for-golovkin-fight/48092?var=no


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> The defense of GGG is fuckin hilarious coming from the same people who bash other fighters for doing the same. Nobody can choose a fight for money but GGG, best should fight the best unless it's GGG trying to unify in a fight we all think he'll win, and GGG can force one fighter into a catch weight but not others in the weight class and nobody bats an eye. You can't make this shit up! :lol:


before ward cowardly called out golovkin(loma soon followed suit to unfortunately start a cowardly precedent) when was the last time a champion from a higher weight class publically called out a fighter from a lower weight class without offering a catch weight or coming down in weight(like stud ggg did for floyd at 154 and stud stevenson did for ward at 168)?

i have to go back a far as 175 hopkins/168 calzaghe but that was already a fight that had been previously agreed upon when hopkins was a 160 and joe was a 168

now unless you can find an example you can now understand how pussy fuk it is for a champion 168 to call out a 160...twice

http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/4/1...io-cesar-chavez-jr-says-fight-wouldnt-be-easy

what a fuken clown andre ward is


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

quincy k said:


> when did ward agree to the 164 catch weight?
> 
> all i see is that he agreed to 50/50
> 
> ...


Are you the leader of the GGG fanboys? everytime i post someting against him you are their to protect him. But to answer your question ward clearly states he agreed to all of their demands, that obviously includes the catchweight. And they turned it down


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank god most of these guys were about 10 years old (if that) when Hopkins was just a 160 titleholder. They'd probably claim he was ducking Joe C and RJJ!


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Give me a break. None of this is true. You're just tossing all kinds of shit together as if they are all connected.


Not a single fighter has received shit for taking an easier fight because it's an easier/bigger payday? Yeah Ok.

Not a single fighter has received shit for 'not facing the best available' fighter? Yeah Ok.

Not a single fighter has received shit for demanding a catch weight for one fighter and not another in the same weight class? Yeah Ok.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> before ward cowardly called out golovkin(loma soon followed suit to unfortunately start a cowardly precedent) when was the last time a champion from a higher weight class publically called out a fighter from a lower weight class without offering a catch weight or coming down in weight(like stud ggg did for floyd at 154 and stud stevenson did for ward at 168)?
> 
> i have to go back a far as 175 hopkins/168 calzaghe but that was already a fight that had been previously agreed upon when hopkins was a 160 and joe was a 168
> 
> ...


Ward is responding to call outs to his weight class, call outs to him or shit talk thrown his way about him not wanting to fight. Do not act like it's Ward trying to bully GGG and GGG hasn't said shit about Ward or tried to make it out like Ward refused to fight, because that's exactly what GGG and his team did.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tooslick said:


> Are you the leader of the GGG fanboys? everytime i post someting against him you are their to protect him. But to answer your question ward clearly states he agreed to all of their demands, that _*obviously *_includes the catchweight. And they turned it down


protect?

thats funny

more like embarrass you guys

ward never mentions 164 because he did not agree to it

now, if you dont have the email nor have a qoute coming from ward saying that he agrees to 164 then what you are saying is purely and _*obviously*_ conjecture


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

attack of the super gays


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Not a single fighter has received shit for taking an easier fight because it's an easier/bigger payday? Yeah Ok.
> 
> Not a single fighter has received shit for 'not facing the best available' fighter? Yeah Ok.
> 
> Not a single fighter has received shit for demanding a catch weight for one fighter and not another in the same weight class? Yeah Ok.


Why are you asking me these questions and acting like I answered? This isn't exactly what you said in that post I quoted.

Of course figthter have gotten grief for taking easier fights.

Of course fighters have gotten grief for demanding catchweights. For fuck's sake, all that happens here on this board. What was the point of this?

And last, of course that is true. What does this even have to do the word salad you concocted above? 95% of your posts are you bringing up stuff posters have said, and trying to correlate them to FMjr, as if they are all connected.atsch

When you (or others) say stuff like, "The same guys said....blah blah..." it means you have nothing of substance to add. Been around message boards long enough to know that.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> attack of the super gays


Says the bar break rapist....


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

quincy k said:


> protect?
> 
> thats funny
> 
> ...


I know its hard for you to accept GGG is a ducker. its ok. What dont you understand? Ward said he agreed to *EVERYTHING. *ill take wards word over a fanboy and GGG's bullshitting promoter


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Why are you asking me these questions and acting like I answered? This isn't exactly what you said in that post I quoted.
> 
> Of course figthter have gotten grief for taking easier fights.
> 
> ...


Are you saying it is okay for fighters nowadays to take easier fights because they pay more? Are you saying it's okay for fighters to take catch weights when it's an opponent they think they need to drain? Are you saying it's okay for fighters to avoid the best available fight?

I've not said a word about Floyd, but glad you realize he's a fighter who's been bashed for all the above.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tooslick said:


> I know its hard for you to accept GGG is a ducker. its ok. What dont you understand? Ward said he agreed to *EVERYTHING. *ill take wards word over a fanboy and GGG's bullshitting promoter


of course youll take wards word

the same andre ward that said he wanted to fight golovkin first and kovalev second


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Ward is responding to call outs to his weight class, call outs to him or shit talk thrown his way about him not wanting to fight. Do not act like it's Ward trying to bully GGG and GGG hasn't said shit about Ward or tried to make it out like Ward refused to fight, because that's exactly what GGG and his team did.


ggg said 164

ward said no

move on

like how ggg moved on when floyd did not want to fight him at 154 and then wasnt a single thread here berating mayweather for not accepting the ggg challenge


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> ggg said 164
> 
> ward said no
> 
> ...


I agree, neither camp should speak the name of the other. Hopefully this is the last time we hear them mention each other.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

quincy k said:


> of course youll take wards word
> 
> the same andre ward that said he wanted to fight golovkin first and kovalev second


He didn't say that, actually, and this isn't the first time you've been corrected on this. Kathy Duva said that they had been in contact with Ward's people about a potential Kovalev fight and that they said they were looking to make a fight with Golovkin first but they were interested in fighting Kovalev later on.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I agree, neither camp should speak the name of the other. Hopefully this is the last time we hear them mention each other.


its a bad fight for ggg at 168, 164 it could be an interesting fight

the same could be said for kovalev/ward at 172 but less so

there shouldnt be a single person berating and ridiculing ward for not going to 175 to face killer unless the just hate andre ward just the same as there shouldnt be a single person asking 160 ggg to go to 168 unless they hate golovkin


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Again, had Golovkin's pedophile looking fucktard of a trainer not written checks that his fighter's ass just can't cash and had Golovkin and his promoter not mentioned Ward's name on several occasions then nobody would be talking about this. They made fake call outs, their bluff was called, they scurried away like cockroaches and that's really all there is to it. Hopefully they've learned their lesson here.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> its a bad fight for ggg at 168, 164 it could be an interesting fight
> 
> the same could be said for kovalev/ward at 172 but less so
> 
> there shouldnt be a single person berating and ridiculing ward for not going to 175 to face killer unless the just hate andre ward just the same as there shouldnt be a single person asking 160 ggg to go to 168 unless they hate golovkin


I don't think so when he's willing to face Froch or Chavez at the weight, unless by bad fight you mean he doesn't stand as much of a chance against Ward.. Because I don't think the size of Ward is going to cause bigger issues than the size of Chavez or Froch at 168.

I think when Ward decides to move up to 175 he should be ridiculed if he refuses to face Kovalev.. He's just not at the point where he's ready to fight at the full limit yet. Feel the same about GGG except he's shown he's willing to fight at the limit with Froch and Chavez.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Good, I'm glad he turned it down.

p.s. you Ward fans are OBSESSED with GGG! :lol:


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

quincy k said:


> its a bad fight for ggg at 168, 164 it could be an interesting fight
> 
> the same could be said for kovalev/ward at 172 but less so
> 
> there shouldnt be a single person berating and ridiculing ward for not going to 175 to face killer unless the just hate andre ward just the same as there shouldnt be a single person asking 160 ggg to go to 168 unless they hate golovkin


Bullshit. I'd like to see them both move up, and the difference is I don't hear Ward or his team claiming that he would beat Kovalev or that Kovalev ducked him.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

You guys are desperate for Ward to beat GGG so you can say "See I told you he'd lose!" Well duh you think?! Ward is P4P #1 best fighter in the world, of course he's going to beat little G! It's a foregone conclusion. Nothing to see here, move along. He needs to fight someone that will be at least competitive.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I don't think so when he's willing to face Froch or Chavez at the weight, unless by bad fight you mean he doesn't stand as much of a chance against Ward.. Because I don't think the size of Ward is going to cause bigger issues than the size of Chavez or Froch at 168.
> 
> I think when Ward decides to move up to 175 he should be ridiculed if he refuses to face Kovalev.. He's just not at the point where he's ready to fight at the full limit yet. Feel the same about GGG except he's shown he's willing to fight at the limit with Froch and Chavez.


not uncommon for great fighters to not immediately step up and fight the best in class when moving up in weight

floyd fought sharmba mitchell at 147 is a good example.

and you re correct, i dont give ggg much chance at 168 agaisnt ward just the same as i dont give ward much of a chance against kovalev. matthysse against floyd. figuerroa against lucas etc


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Are you saying it is okay for fighters nowadays to take easier fights because they pay more? Are you saying it's okay for fighters to take catch weights when it's an opponent they think they need to drain? Are you saying it's okay for fighters to avoid the best available fight?
> 
> I've not said a word about Floyd, but glad you realize he's a fighter who's been bashed for all the above.


Am I saying that? Did you see me say any of that? Geez....


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

2manyusernames said:


> You guys are desperate for Ward to beat GGG so you can say "See I told you he'd lose!" Well duh you think?! Ward is P4P #1 best fighter in the world, of course he's going to beat little G! It's a foregone conclusion. Nothing to see here, move along. He needs to fight someone that will be at least competitive.


No, I'd just like to see him try to back up his words and the words of his team. "I said yes and Ward said no", "anyone from 154-168", etc. Otherwise just STFU about Ward and stop lying to the fans.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> You guys are desperate for Ward to beat GGG so you can say "See I told you he'd lose!" Well duh you think?! Ward is P4P #1 best fighter in the world, of course he's going to beat little G! It's a foregone conclusion. Nothing to see here, move along. He needs to fight someone that will be at least competitive.


Nah I want his fans to acknowledge what happened with this situation and stop making a million excuses for why GGG shouldn't face Ward. They tried to make him look like the most avoided fighter, his bluff was called and his fans make excuses instead of acknowledging what actually happened. When the HBO meeting article came out with GGG saying Ward refused the fight because of promoter issues and his shoulder injury the same exact people acting like the fight doesn't matter were on there talking a ton of shit about Ward not wanting the fight all along. When Ward proves he wants it instead of GGG they act like the fight shouldn't happen because of A, B and C.

Posters should call it how it is, especially when they try to call others out for doing exactly what they are.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Am I saying that? Did you see me say any of that? Geez....


I'm asking a question, that's why it has question marks.. Last post you said I was answering for you, this time I don't and you're still unhappy? :smile

So is it not okay for current fighters to do any of the above? Or is it okay?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> *You guys are desperate for Ward to beat GGG* so you can say "See I told you he'd lose!" Well duh you think?! Ward is P4P #1 best fighter in the world, of course he's going to beat little G! It's a foregone conclusion. Nothing to see here, move along. He needs to fight someone that will be at least competitive.


I think everyone is simply desperate for ANY top fighter to fight any other top fighter.

This pussified sport (as it is now) makes people crazy, hence threads like this.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

All this he said she said pussy shit. So when is word gonna fight Wlad ? He said he wanted fight all the way up to heavyweight ?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> not uncommon for great fighters to not immediately step up and fight the best in class when moving up in weight
> 
> floyd fought sharmba mitchell at 147 is a good example.
> 
> and you re correct, i dont give ggg much chance at 168 agaisnt ward just the same as i dont give ward much of a chance against kovalev. matthysse against floyd. figuerroa against lucas etc


Nah, not saying he immediately has to just that he does if he plans on fighting there. And if he's not immediately ready, say so and not make a bunch of excuses and/or backtracking.

I think GGG would be competitive, as well as Ward. And I wouldn't want them to face one fighter in the respective weight class but not another because they have less a chance of winning.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I'm asking a question, that's why it has question marks.. Last post you said I was answering for you, this time I don't and you're still unhappy? :smile
> 
> So is it not okay for current fighters to do any of the above? Or is it okay?


Then learn how to ask a proper questions please. When you start off with , "Are you saying...." and then proceed with what I think are asinine questions, it's like there's no point to continue.

The reason I said you answered for me was because of this crap in bold.
_"Not a single fighter has received shit for taking an easier fight because it's an easier/bigger payday? *Yeah Ok*."_

What you are asking has been done from the beginning of boxing. This isn't a simple yes or no question, because fighters do take tough fights, and will take an easier fight as well. No one does only one or the other.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> This isn't a simple yes or no question, because fighters do take tough fights, and will take an easier fight as well. No one does only one or the other.


Golovkin does, and has since the beginning of his career. :hey


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> They learn how to ask a proper questions please. When you start off with , "Are you saying...." and then proceed with what I think are asinine questions, it's like there's no point to continue.
> 
> The reason I said you answered for me was because of this crap in bold.
> _"Not a single fighter has received shit for taking an easier fight because it's an easier/bigger payday? *Yeah Ok*."_
> ...


:lol:

So it's situation based when it is okay for fighters to take easier fights because they pay more, request catch weights when it's an opponent they think they need to drain and avoid the best available fight.. Got it.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> :lol:
> 
> So it's situation based when it is okay for fighters to take easier fights because they pay more, request catch weights when it's an opponent they think they need to drain and avoid the best available fight.. Got it.



151Miguel Cotto154*37** 2 0*

MGM Grand, Las Vegas, Nevada, USA*W*UD12/12











referee: Tony Weeks judges: Robert Hoyle 118-110, Patricia Morse Jarman 117-111, Dave Moretti 117-111
WBA Super World super welterweight title (supervisor: Aurelio Fiengo)
vacant WBC Diamond light middleweight title 


150ï¿½Saul Alvarez152*42** 0 1*

MGM Grand, Grand Garden Arena, Las Vegas, Nevada, USA*W*MD12/12











referee: Kenny Bayless judges: Dave Moretti 116-112, C.J. Ross 114-114, Craig Metcalfe 117-111
WBC World super welterweight title (supervisor: Mauricio Sulaiman)
WBA Super World super welterweight title (supervisor: Gilberto Jesus Mendoza) 


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> :lol:
> 
> So it's situation based when it is okay for fighters to take easier fights because they pay more, request catch weights when it's an opponent they think they need to drain and avoid the best available fight.. Got it.


Almost all in boxing are situations based. No one follows the same schedule, fights the same guys, or are promoted the same, or are brought along at the same pace. This shouldn't be something you need to be told.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Golovkin does, and has since the beginning of his career. :hey


Since you know very little about anyone he's fought, probably never seen any of their fights either, other then what you read from posters here (Who are more likely in the same boat as you), feel free to believe what you choose.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Quick question, so all you guys calling Golovking a ducker are also calling Rigondeaux one right?


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> ggg said 164
> 
> ward said no
> 
> ...


That's because Mayweather moved up more weight classes and accomplished more in the sport then both GGG and Ward combined. GGG also held no legacy at 154 so excuses of him being drained could be used. And has no real defining fight to fall back on for proper credit to be given in the instance Mayweather actually pulled it off. There was no substance for Mayweather to fight GGG at 154. Only at 160 after GGG became undisputed would the fight really carry weight but Middleweight is to far out for Mayweather especially at 38-39 yrs old with no pop at WW let alone MW.

GGG we are told has the power to carry over to the next weight class and is in his prime. He won't beat Ward because Ward is just better then him not because Ward is a size difference he can't overcome.


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

These GGG fanboys are such denial , shit is hillarious. GGG's dumbass trainer is who brought up the ward fight , ward agreed then then didnt here a peep from them afterwards. These are facts. Wont be surprised if ward just leaks the emails and exposes them further.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> Since you know very little about anyone he's fought, probably never seen any of their fights either, other then what you read from posters here (Who are more likely in the same boat as you), feel free to believe what you choose.


What tough challenges has he taken on? Don't worry, I'll wait. :yep


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Concrete said:


> That's because Mayweather moved up more weight classes and accomplished more in the sport then both GGG and Ward combined. GGG also held no legacy at 154 so excuses of him being drained could be used. And has no real defining fight to fall back on for proper credit to be given in the instance Mayweather actually pulled it off. There was no substance for Mayweather to fight GGG at 154. Only at 160 after GGG became undisputed would the fight really carry weight but Middleweight is to far out for Mayweather especially at 38-39 yrs old with no pop at WW let alone MW.
> 
> GGG we are told has the power to carry over to the next weight class and is in his prime. He won't beat Ward because Ward is just better then him not because Ward is a size difference he can't overcome.


at the time ggg challenged mayweather to a fight at 154 floyd was both the wba and wbc as well as lineal 154 champion

the bottom line is that there wasnt one single thread here belittling floyd for not taking the fight with ggg at 154, floyd being the 154 champion, yet there are no shortage of threads and people here belitlling ggg for not moving up a weight class to take on an undefeated fighter who was previously the number two pfp fighter in the world

floyd moved up from 140 to 147 and fought unranked former lww shramba mithchell who had been previously stopped on four occasions

were there any threads belittling floyd for not immediately stepping up and fighting a ranked fighter then? an undefeated pfp fighter no less?


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

quincy k said:


> at the time ggg challenged mayweather to a fight at 154 floyd was both the wba and wbc as well as lineal 154 champion
> 
> the bottom line is that there wasnt one single thread here belittling floyd for not taking the fight with ggg at 154, floyd being the 154 champion, yet there are no shortage of threads belitlling ggg for not moving up a weight class to take an undefeated fighter who was previously the number two pfp fighter in the world
> 
> ...


Selective memory. There have been plenty of threads trashing Floyd for not fighting Golovkin at 154, saying he's scared, etc. And let's not forget that Floyd didn't call out Golovkin in the first place. Golovkin has gone on record saying he wants to fight Ward and claiming that Ward ducked him. Now that Ward has called his bluff, he ain't saying shit. :deal


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Who? And what was the reason? If you don't want to answer, that's fine. No need to beat a dead horse I guess.


Go through my post history and fine my conversations. I would do it, but once I do, you'll move the goal post again like u always do


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> What tough challenges has he taken on? Don't worry, I'll wait. :yep


Didn't say they were all tough. Said you don't know enough to make an informed comment.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Go through my post history and fine my conversations. I would do it, but once I do, you'll move the goal post again like u always do


Moving the goal post is what your hero does. Simple explanations just go over your head.\

Besides, I have no time to go through 20K posts from someone whose lived on two message boards for half their life.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> Didn't say they were all tough. Said you don't know enough to make an informed comment.


That's incorrect. Again, what tough challenges has he taken on? :think


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> That's incorrect. Again, what tough challenges has he taken on? :think


Do your own research child. Not going to do anything for you. Feel free to watch more videos. They are available you know.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> Do your own research child. Not going to do anything for you. Feel free to watch more videos. They are available you know.


So you can't refute what I posted. Got it. :good


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> You guys are desperate for Ward to beat GGG so you can say "See I told you he'd lose!" Well duh you think?! Ward is P4P #1 best fighter in the world, of course he's going to beat little G! It's a foregone conclusion. Nothing to see here, move along. He needs to fight someone that will be at least competitive.


I just want to see the best fights around the weight class. I think GGG has a chance to beat Ward. I think Lara loses to GGG, but as a Lara fan, I still want that fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Moving the goal post is what your hero does. Simple explanations just go over your head.\
> 
> Besides, I have no time to go through 20K posts from someone whose lived on two message boards for half their life.


I lived my life at work yesterday and then came home to study for my midterm all night. Then today I lived it at school and then at a master of accounting recruiting event. Spending pages and pages proving my points and disproving your's for you to just move the goal post or switch you argument is boring and time consuming.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Quick question, so all you guys calling Golovking a ducker are also calling Rigondeaux one right?


If he's done the same thing yeah, haven't read about him doing it though.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> at the time ggg challenged mayweather to a fight at 154 floyd was both the wba and wbc as well as lineal 154 champion
> 
> the bottom line is that there wasnt one single thread here belittling floyd for not taking the fight with ggg at 154, floyd being the 154 champion, yet there are no shortage of threads and people here belitlling ggg for not moving up a weight class to take on an undefeated fighter who was previously the number two pfp fighter in the world
> 
> ...


You named what Mayweather brought to the table. What did GGG bring to the table. The fight would have had no impact on the JMW divison. Mayweather vs GGG would have strictly been about if Mayweather had the skill level to go up and beyond and tame a guy like GGG due to his size and power. It wasn't a fight that would really prove anything in the big picture though.

The threads to belittle Mayweather we're more for him to face Martinez before GGG came into the picture since Martinez was considered the man at MW.

Mayweather was already set to fight Judah when he took the fight with Mitchell. After Mayweather fought Gatti. Hatton and Cotto both declined the fight and his negociations with Winky fell short. Though I don't think Bob would have let that fight happen regardless. Mayweather wanted big name fights and Bob wasn't delivering so Mayweather threatend to leave Bob. Then Bob secured the Judah fight and they took Mitchell as a stay busy. Just like Bob had Cotto fight that dude from the contender as a stay busy fight when they locked up Margo. This was also Mayweathers 4th weight class so he should be allowed to take these type of fights if he choose to as long as it wasn't for a vacant belt or any nonsense like that.

But the issue isn't with GGG moving up to fight Ward as much as it is with his team trying to manipulate the public.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> So you can't refute what I posted. Got it. :good


Just educate yourself man. If you don't know much about a fighter, maybe you shouldn't be so quick to judge...geez.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I lived my life at work yesterday and then came home to study for my midterm all night. Then today I lived it at school and then at a master of accounting recruiting event. Spending pages and pages proving my points and disproving your's for you to just move the goal post or switch you argument is boring and time consuming.


Feel free to tell me exactly how I've supposedly set some goal post back Bball. Hell, how many times have you accused me of saying something I never even posted? That says a shit load about your intentions on this board. You prefer to have you and your boyz acting like fools, like you haven't left the playground yet. You should have left that type of immaturity in the rear view years ago.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> Just educate yourself man. If you don't know much about a fighter, maybe you shouldn't be so quick to judge...geez.


I know plenty about him. I asked you to name a tough challenge that he took on and you can't, so like I said, you can't refute what I posted. That being the case, I don't know why you even responded in the first place.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> If he's done the same thing yeah, haven't read about him doing it though.


Said he would fight Loma with a hydration limit, Loma said yes and gave the money he asked for. Rigo declined and is now looking to sign with Haymon.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Fuck Ward! He should get more people to care about his bitch ass than the 10 joyboys on this site before GGG gives him the time of day. Move up you dumb bitch.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Why doesn't Ward [;[ stop acting like a bitch and take Little G at 164?

And why is team black being such hypocrites and not holding FLoyd, Ward and Rigo to the same standards as GGG?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> I know plenty about him. I asked you to name a tough challenge that he took on and you can't, so like I said, you can't refute what I posted. That being the case, I don't know why you even responded in the first place.


Him? I'm Talking about the guys he's fought. Do you know anything about any of the guys he's fought? I'm not saying they were dominating champs, but they weren't just pushovers because he beat them in a dominant fashion. This is the problem with talking to kids these days. Don't know shit but you think you know everything. Good luck with that in life. Hit me up when you actually try to learn about other boxers. Also when your balls drop. I'll buy you a beer when your of age in a few more years.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Concrete said:


> The level of comp Ward beat to claim supremacy is far greater then the level of comp GGG will beat to claim supremacy. So if he wants to target a middleweight who accused him of ducking him and is considered one of the most feared men in boxing its cool. I plan on him moving up to fight Kov though eventually. If he doesn't want to move up to fight Kov at all then I would agree that its not a good look.
> 
> And given Ward's accomplishments and resume there is no reason to believe he is delaying moving up other then to try and catch a pay day first.


I'd love to hear everyone else's comments about Wards competition for the super 6. I personally rate it highly, the way a select few speak about "caveman" Froch and "eurolevel" Kessler and Abraham you wouldn't think so, but I guess their level is more dependant on the argument and said fighter those select few are supporting than anything else.

Wards level of competition prior to the past 3 years makes it even funnier that it is suddenly acceptable for him to do not a lot at all. It's even funnier still that you believe Golovkin has an obligation to move up to face Ward and yet its acceptable that Ward would stay at 168lbs and not do what he should have done 3 years ago and move the fuck up. Even when he stayed at 168lbs he showed very little willingness to face Bute (his only challenge to 168lb supremacy at the time) and had to watch Froch expose not only Bute but Wards lack of ambition.

Even with all that said the timing of this revelation that team Golovkin don't want the Ward fight is not really surprising. With a fight against Lemieux lined up in October and then a showdown with Cotto / Canelo on the cards probably Feb / march you begin to understand how team Ward are either stupid or fully well know the guy that they are calling out is unavailable until next summer at the earliest. Hence my comment regarding posturing and wasting time from Ward. It's all very boring and pretty easy to see through. Ward will likely do Ward does best and do not much at all so will likely still be at 168lbs by the time Golovkin moves up, we're more than likely to see this fight for that reason alone.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Even if GGG gets Canelo or Cotto...those are SMALLER guys. Need I pull up the Cotto/GGG pic? Fuck it I'll just pull it up


I agree on Cotto, but you're dead wrong on GGG-Canelo.

Canelo's 30-day weigh in (Floyd): 166.8 lbs
Golovkin's 30-day weigh in (Rubio, Lemieux): 165 lbs


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Concrete said:


> You named what Mayweather brought to the table. What did GGG bring to the table. The fight would have had no impact on the JMW divison. Mayweather vs GGG would have strictly been about if Mayweather had the skill level to go up and beyond and tame a guy like GGG due to his size and power. It wasn't a fight that would really prove anything in the big picture though.
> 
> The threads to belittle Mayweather we're more for him to face Martinez before GGG came into the picture since Martinez was considered the man at MW.
> 
> ...


what? no impact on the jmw division?

the wba, wbc and lineal 154 champ would be defending against who most would perceive as the 160 champ at 154.

wtf?

and floyd was set to fight judah if zab were to beat baldomir. and mentioning a prime winky is a complete joke. you wont find many, if any people, who would believe that floyd was going to fight wright.

http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/boxing/columns/story?columnist=rafael_dan&id=2228717

floyd was so delusional he somehow ranked sharmba as the number three guy in the division to justify the fight

http://boxrec.com/media/index.php/The_Ring_Magazine's_Annual_Ratings:_2004

as for team ggg manipulating the public that doesnt seem to be much of the case here






now, can you please explain why pfp candidate andre ward fought paul smith in his first fight at lhw?

by the logic of ggg critics andre shouldve been fighting kovalev or stevenson, arguably the number one and two in the division, if golovkin is supposed to fight number one andre ward in his first fight at smw.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I just want to see the best fights around the weight class. I think GGG has a chance to beat Ward. I think Lara loses to GGG, but as a Lara fan, I still want that fight.


can you find any threads or posts of yours criticizing floyd mayweather for not defending his 154 belts against 154 erislandry lara?

the same belts that floyd did not defend for two years straight against a ranked 154 opponent.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> what? no impact on the jmw division?
> 
> the wba, wbc and lineal 154 champ would be defending against what most would perceive as the 160 champ at 154.
> 
> ...


Being perceived as the 160 champ isn't bringing much to the table. Actually having a career defining fight first would bring something to the table or being the unified champ at 160. GGG brought none of that to go along with the fact that he would have been dropping down a weight class. So no real resume, no real established legacy at 160 or 154. If Mayweather pulled it off there is no substance to fall back on with GGG. He was either "drained" or "wasn't that good". If Mayweather is going to go up and beyond and fight at MW then that MW needs to either be a HOF or ATG or bring maaassive pay day as the reward to go up an beyond should match. If GGG won it also wouldn't really prove how good he really is. Only that he has a size and power advantage Mayweather couldn't overcome at the age of 38.

Mayweather fought Mitchell one month before Judah fought Baldomir. Don't know what your comment means.

Its possible Mayweather would have fought Wright as he was looking for big name PPV fights. He was inspired by Oscar and Mosley and fighting Wright would have catapulted him into those fights immediately. Bob Arum controlled Mayweather's career at this point. I doubt Bob would have let Mayweather fight him.

Mayweather fighting Mitchell doesn't happen if Hatton and Cotto were willing to fight, of course you would avoid that though. Fighting Mitchell means nothing when you have a top 2 WW locked up as your next fight.

If Ward tried to shame Kov and Stevenson by claiming that he offered them fights and they turned it down. Then I would expect when Kov or Stevenson agree to Wards terms and offer him a fight that he would be willing to fight them. Neither Ward nor GGG need to move up and fight there "boogeymen" there next fight. At least i'm not saying that. It would be great if they did but I'm not holding it against them. Ward just came off injuries that had him inactive for a while so its pretty understandable that he didn't fight Kov or Stevenson right away. Though he could have picked better opponents. If Ward was having the run and getting the hype that GGG was at the moment then there would be more demand for him to go after Kov right away. I expect him to do so next year though.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Concrete said:


> Being perceived as the 160 champ isn't bringing much to the table. Actually having a career defining fight first would bring something to the table or being the unified champ at 160. GGG brought none of that to go along with the fact that he would have been dropping down a weight class. So no real resume, no real established legacy at 160 or 154. If Mayweather pulled it off there is no substance to fall back on with GGG. He was either "drained" or "wasn't that good". If Mayweather is going to go up and beyond and fight at MW then that MW needs to either be a HOF or ATG or bring maaassive pay day as the reward to go up an beyond should match. If GGG won it also wouldn't really prove how good he really is. Only that he has a size and power advantage Mayweather couldn't overcome at the age of 38.
> 
> Mayweather fought Mitchell one month before Judah fought Baldomir. Don't know what your comment means.
> 
> ...


lmfao, mayweather/ggg would be three or four times bigger than berto, guerrero or ortiz.

the judah/mayweather fight was made before judah fought baldomir. if judah were to beat carlos then judah/ mayweather was going to take place. mayweather ended up fighting zab anyway after judah took a substantial paycut.

and hatton and cotto do not apply to the argument of floyd facing nothing mitchell, let alone being an undefeated and a pfp candidate, in his first attempt at 147 as they were 140s. dont know how this is relevant to ggg supposedly having to step up and face undefeated pfp ward in his first attempt at 168

and stevenson already agreed to fight ward at 168 in oakland to which ward said no

http://www.torontosun.com/2013/06/11/andre-ward-says-stevenson-doesnt-deserve-to-fight-him

but yes to 160 chavez after julio just lost 11 0f 12 rounds agaisnt sergio

http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/4/1...io-cesar-chavez-jr-says-fight-wouldnt-be-easy

andre ward just looks pathetic right now and thats why his fights are pathetically relegated to BET obscurity and why he is pathetically trying to coat tail the hottest fighter in boxing right now


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Feel free to tell me exactly how I've supposedly set some goal post back Bball. Hell, how many times have you accused me of saying something I never even posted? That says a shit load about your intentions on this board. You prefer to have you and your boyz acting like fools, like you haven't left the playground yet. You should have left that type of immaturity in the rear view years ago.


no thank you


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

I haven't read all of the thread but is there a difference between Golovkin refusing to move up to fight Ward as he is waiting for Canelo/Cotto winner and Ward refusing to move up to fight Kovalev as he is waiting for Golovkin?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Said he would fight Loma with a hydration limit, Loma said yes and gave the money he asked for. Rigo declined and is now looking to sign with Haymon.


Yeah I thought I heard something like that here, but what was that based off? I haven't actually read any article saying it yet just some posters.. If true, it's a duck the same way... shouldn't call other fighters out if you don't want to fight when they accept.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Bungle said:


> I haven't read all of the thread but is there a difference between Golovkin refusing to move up to fight Ward as he is waiting for Canelo/Cotto winner and Ward refusing to move up to fight Kovalev as he is waiting for Golovkin?


The only difference I see is that Canelo/Cotto *are* fighting in Golovkin's weight division (Golovkin not being in Ward's division, who's waiting on him), and Golovkin is *not *fighting in Ward's weight division (Ward not being in Kovalev's division, who's waiting on him).


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> lmfao, mayweather/ggg would be three or four times bigger than berto, guerrero or ortiz.
> 
> the judah/mayweather fight was made before judah fought baldomir. if judah were to beat carlos then judah/ mayweather was going to take place. mayweather ended up fighting zab anyway after judah took a substantial paycut.
> 
> ...


They actually fight in Mayweathers most comfortable weight class. Mayweather has 3 fights in his career at JMW. He doesn't have some long standing JMW career or legacy. Its just a weight class that his skill level allows him to reach.

Just like Ward is a way bigger fight then Monroe or Lemieux and would propel GGG to high P4P rankings which actually makes the substance of the fight and reward appealing. But those guys actually fight in GGGs weight class.

He fought Mitchell before Judah lost. The fight meant nothing. Mayweather didn't earn a belt or any type of WW acknowledgement for that fight. It would only matter if Mayweather won a vacant belt and then used it to defend against other weak comp.

Hatton and Cotto do matter because if they would have given him the fights then Mayweathers stock would have been high enough to instantly get Mosley at WW or Hoya. And if Mosley didn't have to get his teeth fixed he could have gotten the fight instead of Mitchell or Judah. Instead he rematched Vargas and went on vac.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Concrete said:


> They actually fight in Mayweathers most comfortable weight class. Mayweather has 3 fights in his career at JMW. He doesn't have some long standing JMW career or legacy. Its just a weight class that his skill level allows him to reach.
> 
> Just like Ward is a way bigger fight then Monroe or Lemieux and would propel GGG to high P4P rankings which actually makes the substance of the fight and reward appealing. But those guys actually fight in GGGs weight class.
> 
> ...


im confused

what does monroe and lemuiex have to do with a mayweather/ggg fight that floyd elected not to make? a fight that when not made had ggg going on his way, not one thread here criticizing floyd for "ducking" gennady and golovkin repsectfully no longer mentioning it or going full retard stalking floyd like retard ward is stalking ggg

and the fact of the matter is that floyd mayweather fought unranked sharmba mithcell in his first fight at 147, comfort having absolutely nothing to do with anything.
just the same as floyd couldve fought 140 kt in his first fight at jww but elected to go with demarcus corley. one could make the assumption that 135 champion mayweather knew he was moving up to 140 after his fight with ndou and couldve negotiated a fight with kt before tszyu signed a rematch with sharmba who he had already beaten. no different than oscar securing a 160 fight with hopkins should he have beaten sturm

bottom line is 168 ward looks like a fool calling out a 160, twice in the last three years, and theoretically three as 160 kp had zero wins against a ranked 168 opponent before his cancelled title shot with andre ward.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Yeah I thought I heard something like that here, but what was that based off? I haven't actually read any article saying it yet just some posters.. If true, it's a duck the same way... shouldn't call other fighters out if you don't want to fight when they accept.


Its all in RJJFan's (or whatever his username is) thread.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> im confused
> 
> what does monroe and lemuiex have to do with a mayweather/ggg fight that floyd elected not to make? a fight that when not made had ggg going on his way, not one thread here criticizing floyd for "ducking" gennady and golovkin repsectfully no longer mentioning it or going full retard stalking floyd like retard ward is stalking ggg
> 
> ...


While there were some small scale threads nobody really takes this line of thinking seriously as Mayweather has earned pound for pound #1 for yrs. Has moved up 5 weight classes. And has become the highest earner in the sport. In his first ever title fight he defeated the lineal champ. He had nothing to prove in the slightest. Fighting GGG isn't even icing on the cake it would be the cherry or the ribbon or the decoration afterward. GGG on the other hand defeating Ward would be the cake and would instantly put him in top P4P ranking and would make him considered one of the best on the planet.

When I stated most comfortable weight class I was elluding to Guerrero Berto Maidana not Mitchell since they were around the GGG timeline.

Mayweather fought Mitchell as a stay busy fight for Judah don't know why this continues to be brought up. If GGG fought a stay busy fight for Ward I doubt anyone would care. Mayweather also accomplished a ton of things outside of this so bring up Mitchell does nothing. When GGG accomplished the things Mayweather did then nobody will care he fought Monroe one time in his career.

Same things everyone already knows Tzyu was showtime, the networks would have to be willing to collborate on the event. Then there is the fact that Tzyu was the A side so he would have had to be the one to choose Mayweather. Then there is the fact that Bob was the one molding Mayweathers career. He would have also had to be the one to create that for Mayweather. Your accumption that Mayweather tried to steer away from Tzyu isn't backed by any type of hard evidence.

This topic has gotten boring to me though.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

Ward has a point. But here's the thing: it isn't necessarily wrong calling out all the best fighters. It's just a way of letting the world know you want to fight the best guys. Just because I call you out doesn't mean I can promise the fight will happen today or tomorrow. When the time is right we'll fight. To be fair to Ward, it is pretty annoying when someone keeps mentioning your name but can't fight on YOUR terms. So yeah, I think Team G should keep Ward's name out of their mouth for now.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

gyllespie said:


> Ward has a point. But here's the thing: it isn't necessarily wrong calling out all the best fighters. It's just a way of letting the world know you want to fight the best guys. Just because I call you out doesn't mean I can promise the fight will happen today or tomorrow. When the time is right we'll fight. To be fair to Ward, it is pretty annoying when someone keeps mentioning your name but can't fight on YOUR terms. So yeah, I think Team G should keep Ward's name out of their mouth for now.


Good post. Too many posters make a huge deal and freak out over call outs. All boxers do them. It's just talk.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

gyllespie said:


> Ward has a point. But here's the thing: it isn't necessarily wrong calling out all the best fighters. It's just a way of letting the world know you want to fight the best guys. Just because I call you out doesn't mean I can promise the fight will happen today or tomorrow. When the time is right we'll fight. To be fair to Ward, it is pretty annoying when someone keeps mentioning your name but can't fight on YOUR terms. So yeah, I think Team G should keep Ward's name out of their mouth for now.


We can probably go back and forth on this all day but it seems as though Ward is more preoccupied with GGG than the other way around. GGG his a sold out fight coming up and a potential block-buster event vs the winner of Canelo/Cotto, he couldn't care less about Ward right now. Ward on the other hand....


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> We can probably go back and forth on this all day but it seems as though Ward is more preoccupied with GGG than the other way around. GGG his a sold out fight coming up and a potential block-buster event vs the winner of Canelo/Cotto, he couldn't care less about Ward right now. Ward on the other hand....


He's gonna school Periban on PPV.
:deal


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

gyllespie said:


> Ward has a point. But here's the thing: it isn't necessarily wrong calling out all the best fighters. It's just a way of letting the world know you want to fight the best guys. Just because I call you out doesn't mean I can promise the fight will happen today or tomorrow. When the time is right we'll fight. To be fair to Ward, it is pretty annoying when someone keeps mentioning your name but can't fight on YOUR terms. *So yeah, I think Team G should keep Ward's name out of their mouth for now*.


The only problem I have with it is that we know he specifically asked Loeffler not to mention his name anymore. Fair enough, he didn't. And really the only time they brought up Ward's name was because of reporters. But now that they agreed to not say anything about him, now he's free to spout whatever he wants? It wasn't even like there was a lead up question for him to start talking about Golovkin; he just started going on about "little G." It's all bullshit in the end, from both sides. But Ward has really started rubbing me the wrong way lately, and it's not even about the whole Golovkin/Ward "buildup," if that's what this is. His overall persona has changed and it all just seems so phony. The way things are going though, this fight has to happen eventually. And if Ward doesn't start doing something about his career, it definitely won't be on his terms.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Concrete said:


> While there were some small scale threads nobody really takes this line of thinking seriously as Mayweather has earned pound for pound #1 for yrs. Has moved up 5 weight classes. And has become the highest earner in the sport. In his first ever title fight he defeated the lineal champ. He had nothing to prove in the slightest. Fighting GGG isn't even icing on the cake it would be the cherry or the ribbon or the decoration afterward. GGG on the other hand defeating Ward would be the cake and would instantly put him in top P4P ranking and would make him considered one of the best on the planet.
> 
> When I stated most comfortable weight class I was elluding to Guerrero Berto Maidana not Mitchell since they were around the GGG timeline.
> 
> ...


thats too funny

then why are there no shortage of threads and ward fans calling for ggg to immediately fight ward at 168 berating golovkin in the process?

its real easy for andre ward and andre ward fans

164 or stfu and move on

im trying to think back the last time a guy from a lower division jumped up a weight class and fought an undefeated and arguably p4p #1 fighter and i have to go back to michael spinks and larry holmes back in 1985

thats how pathetic and sad the argument is for andre ward and andre ward fans criticizing gennady golovkin


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

quincy k said:


> im trying to think back the last time a guy from a lower division jumped up a weight class and fought an undefeated and arguably p4p #1 fighter and i have to go back to michael spinks and larry holmes back in 1985


Marquez jumping up from 135 to 147. Wait, he only went to 144. Oh wait again :yep to face FMjr. And that was only after one fight at 135 too.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Marquez jumping up from 135 to 147. Wait, he only went to 144. Oh wait again :yep to face FMjr. And that was only after one fight at 135 too.


was not the #1 pfp fighter in the world.

willingly gave up that title when he went on his 21-month "vacation" from fighting prime paq, cotto, mosely, margarito, pw and sergio

i included 154 serio and pw because floyd was supposedly going to fight winky wright before he ending up fighting sharmba mitchell

funniest thing i heard today

floyd going from fighting 154 champ and #4 pfp winky wright to...sharmba mitchell


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> Him? I'm Talking about the guys he's fought. Do you know anything about any of the guys he's fought? I'm not saying they were dominating champs, but they weren't just pushovers because he beat them in a dominant fashion. This is the problem with talking to kids these days. Don't know shit but you think you know everything. Good luck with that in life. Hit me up when you actually try to learn about other boxers. Also when your balls drop. I'll buy you a beer when your of age in a few more years.


He hasn't taken on any tough challenges thus far. You can't refute that so you're resorting to weak insults.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

after watching Jack vs Groves, I'm 100% sure, that GGG won't steamroll any top SMW


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> He hasn't taken on any tough challenges thus far. You can't refute that so you're resorting to weak insults.


You talk shit about fighters you know nothing about. You're not much better than michigan warrior in that aspect. But tell you what , I'd be happy to talk more when you can at least make a informed comment on fighters that you actually watch and maybe know something about. Until then, go ahead and make vague comments about being "tough". Here's a little gem for you, ALL professional fighters are tough. You have to be tough to be a professional. That should NOT need to be explained to you.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

quincy k said:


> was not the #1 pfp fighter in the world.
> 
> willingly gave up that title when he went on his 21-month "vacation" from fighting prime paq, cotto, mosely, margarito, pw and sergio
> 
> ...


Well...still. It's close to the criteria. P4P lists are stupid anyway. Meaningless except to fans to argue about.

But yeah, FMjr called out Winky, then changed his mind when Winky accepted. Of course, something like that should make the FMjr support brigade pissy, since they bitch about what GGG's trainer or manager said about fighting Ward. Guess they found their new guy to latch their balls to.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> You talk shit about fighters you know nothing about. You're not much better than michigan warrior in that aspect. But tell you what , I'd be happy to talk more when you can at least make a informed comment on fighters that you actually watch and maybe know something about. Until then, go ahead and make vague comments about being "tough". Here's a little gem for you, ALL professional fighters are tough. You have to be tough to be a professional. That should NOT need to be explained to you.


Don't play dumb, bitch. You know what I meant by tough. This is getting pathetic now. You're not saving any face by continuing to respond with nonsense because you're angry that you can't refute what I posted. You're making yourself look real fucking dumb right now. Golovkin hasn't fought any really tough opponents. That right there is a fact. You can like it or not but it's true nonetheless. Now come at me with some more of your weak insults, you clown. :yep


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Don't play dumb, bitch. You know what I meant by tough. This is getting pathetic now. You're not saving any face by continuing to respond with nonsense because you're angry that you can't refute what I posted. You're making yourself look real fucking dumb right now. Golovkin hasn't fought any really tough opponents. That right there is a fact. You can like it or not but it's true nonetheless. Now come at me with some more of your weak insults, you clown. :yep


define tough please.

Oh wait, no, you're right. Only a few professional boxers are actually tough. It's like 99% pussies out there in the ring!!


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega....next time don't be so vague using something like "tough" as an adjective. try Top rated, top ranked, or elite, or world class. At least those have more of a meaning then just saying "tough", even if they have their own meanings. You're communications skills are just shit man. I should have known better, so partly my fault, but engaging with someone barely out of high school (If you even are) is typically an uphill battle. You have zero life experience, terrible communication skills, and are still immature emotionally. Anyway, i don't hate you. You're still cool in my book. Just a tad too immature.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> thats too funny
> 
> then why are there no shortage of threads and ward fans calling for ggg to immediately fight ward at 168 berating golovkin in the process?
> 
> ...


I'm not critisizing GGG for not moving up and fighting Ward though. I've challenged some of the logic used and comparisons made but that's about it.

Personally I wanted that GGG vs Froch fight. GGG vs Canelo is second on the interest list while GGG vs Ward is third on the list.

Always fun verbally sparring with you though.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> Cormega....next time don't be so vague using something like "tough" as an adjective. try Top rated, top ranked, or elite, or world class. At least those have more of a meaning then just saying "tough", even if they have their own meanings. You're communications skills are just shit man. I should have known better, so partly my fault, but engaging with someone barely out of high school (If you even are) is typically an uphill battle. You have zero life experience, terrible communication skills, and are still immature emotionally. Anyway, i don't hate you. You're still cool in my book. Just a tad too immature.


You're the biggest loser I've ever encountered on this board, and that's really saying something. Enjoy your shitty life, troll. You've earned it. :good


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> You're the biggest loser I've ever encountered on this board, and that's really saying something. Enjoy your shitty life, troll. You've earned it. :good


:rofl You're the biggest "______" is such a message board cliche. Let me guess, I'm the worst poster ever too? Angry, cliche ridden little kid on a message boards. Wow, you're one of a kind. Yeah, there's aren't millions of angry posters on Fb or message boards.

Filthy life? Hey man, I actually have a pretty damn good life. I run my own business, have my own home, 3 cars (two that run, working on the older one in spare time), and i'll be married in 2016 to my beautiful fiance. Sorry to burst your bubble.

NOW...are we done? Want to just move along?

Or, if you want to continue, tell me what you meant by tough. NO, I don't know what you man, because it's a vague term. Choice is yours.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Concrete said:


> I'm not critisizing GGG for not moving up and fighting Ward though. I've challenged some of the logic used and comparisons made but that's about it.
> 
> Personally I wanted that GGG vs Froch fight. GGG vs Canelo is second on the interest list while GGG vs Ward is third on the list.
> 
> Always fun verbally sparring with you though.


ggg froch is a winnable fight for golovkin because froch in all likelihood is no longer prime.

ward/kovalev to me is not a doable fight because sergey could, and most likely, ruin andre

froch, bika and green all landed 150+ punches on ward.

pascal lasted 120 punches against sergey and is pretty much ruined

hopkins lasted 166 punches and was so delusional after the fight he raised his hands in victory as it was some sort of meaningful accomplishment lasting 12 rounds with killer kovalev


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> :rofl You're the biggest "______" is such a message board cliche. Let me guess, I'm the worst poster ever too? Angry, cliche ridden little kid on a message boards. Wow, you're one of a kind. Yeah, there's aren't millions of angry posters on Fb or message boards.
> 
> Filthy life? Hey man, I actually have a pretty damn good life. I run my own business, have my own home, 3 cars (two that run, working on the older one in spare time), and i'll be married in 2016 to my beautiful fiance. Sorry to burst your bubble.
> 
> ...


Sure you do, troll. Don't expect any more serious replies from me. You've been exposed as a troll and you're not winding me up. Go try that garbage on someone else. :good


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Sure you do, troll. Don't expect any more serious replies from me. You've been exposed as a troll and you're not winding me up. Go try that garbage on someone else. :good


Like I said, choice is yours on how to continue. You made your choice. Even when I try to get you to get back into the actual discussion, you're too butthurt. So yeah, for the best. No point in discussing anything with a 16yo punk who doesn't have much of a vocabulary. :cheers


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

This message is hidden because Mal is on your ignore list.
View Post
Remove user from ignore list

What's that, troll? I can't hear you. :lol:


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

The really hillarious part is when GGG's team decided to put their big boy pants on and call out froch they said they will fight him with no catchweights at 168. Then start asking ward, (the guy who beat froch's ass) for a catchweight. Its funny, you can tell they are scared shitless of ward.


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Golovkin's promoter has responded to Ward's claims. Apparently an offer for 50/50 was offered by Ward for a fight in 2016 after both have had a fight earlier in the year and this was offered after they had announced the Lemieux fight. So Ward was actually asking for a 50/50 split after Golovkin had likely beaten Lemieux on his PPV debut and possibly beaten the winner of Cotto/Canelo in his 2nd PPV fight. 

So if this is correct then I can see why Golovkin's team declined the fight. A fight prior to Golovkin having had 2 PPV fights and established himself as a PPV fighter seems reasonable but afterwards it's not. It would make much more sense financially to agree to the fight after Golovkin has had his next 2 fights when he is in a far stronger position and can get a more favourable split, than give a non PPV fighter in Ward a 50/50 split now.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

I was just reading an interview with Virgil Hunter...

"They [Kovalevâ€™s team] can plan that fight all they want to but itâ€™ll happen when he and I say itâ€™s gonna happen and [Andre] will be a real light heavyweight."

Yes Golovkin is avoiding Ward for not jumping straight up and missing out on a bigger pay day with the Canelo/Cotto winner.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bungle said:


> I was just reading an interview with Virgil Hunter...
> 
> "They [Kovalevâ€™s team] can plan that fight all they want to but itâ€™ll happen when he and I say itâ€™s gonna happen and [Andre] will be a real light heavyweight."
> 
> Yes Golovkin is avoiding Ward for not jumping straight up and missing out on a bigger pay day with the Canelo/Cotto winner.


On an optimistic note, it seems like Ward, RocNation and Virgil are on different pages about moving up in weight. Virigl wants Ward to just outgrow 168. Ward is saying that he's considering the move up as possible as his next fight. He'd probably want 1 fight to get accustomed to the weight though. I think RocNation want Ward to fight one more time against whoever and then Kovalev or GGG


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> On an optimistic note, it seems like Ward, RocNation and Virgil are on different pages about moving up in weight. Virigl wants Ward to just outgrow 168. Ward is saying that he's considering the move up as possible as his next fight. He'd probably want 1 fight to get accustomed to the weight though. I think RocNation want Ward to fight one more time against whoever and then Kovalev or GGG


Hopefully someone levels above Paul Smith.

George Groves sounds like a good fight for Ward.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Why doesn't Ward target Degale?

That would be a great fight.

It doesn't have to be Ward's next fight, but one in the 2nd half of 2016.


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Why doesn't Ward target Degale?
> 
> That would be a great fight.
> 
> It doesn't have to be Ward's next fight, but one in the 2nd half of 2016.


DeGale is a Haymon fighter which means it's a no go due to Roc Nation and Haymon refusing to work with one another. Also means Ward can't fight Jack either. 
Ward's options are limited at super middle in terms of meaningful fights, it's not much better at light heavy either with Stevenson being a Haymon fighter.


----------

